# [RP] Kingdom in Chaos : Deliverance from Hell



## PC Master Race (Apr 19, 2021)

_"Soaring through the sky, huh ? Wings spread, free and unbound ? Fuck, that's crazy shit."_

The hyena smirks, proudly looking at his prizes, his game, chained to the cage.
Then he flips the blacksmith hammer over and over in his dirty paws, cackling with laughters.

_"I like this hammer. 'Tis a nice fucking hammer."_

He stands up, towering over his captives.

_"So, what do we have here ?... Universe @Universe , and... Rai ? Mono ? Whoever the fuck you @Ollie the Otter are."_

With a creepy growl/purr, he slowly glances over the other.

_"... And Jin. Hm ? Hm ? Well I don't know about the other but I hope your daddy and mommy really love you, dragon, 'cuz you looks really expensive. And I very much like expensive things-"_

As he slings the hammer to the side of his belt, one of the captives, a boar-scorpion named Jin, grunts in frustration but unable to say anything because of the gag in his mouth.
The hyena does not take that well.

_"Hm ? What did you say ? What did you say to me ? Do you want me to rip and tear your fat ass to pieces right now !? SHUT. THE FUCK. UP. I'm the one with thr balls ! I rule this fucking kingdom ! Shut the fuck up or you're dead !"_

Then he hops over to the other side of the cage, giggling as he addresses Universe and the other unknown captive.

_"Hey, what's the matter kid ? What's wrong ? Why're you not laughing like earlier ? Why're you not laughing like earlier on the sky ? Is something wrong ? Are you not entertained ? What do you know that I don't know ? Hm ?"_

He slows down.

_"See, the thing is, up there in the sky, you felt like you could look down on the rest of the world like you owned it, hm ? Waaay up there in the fucking sky, you thought you had the entire world by the balls didn't you ? But, over here ?"_

He reaches his paw through the cage and gently pats on the dragon's chest with a wink.

_"Here... I got you, see ? I got all of you. That is, as long as you three fucks will be more compliant with the terms and conditions 'cuz I don't like having troubles with you a'ight ? Ta-ta now."_

He stands up and walks off, leaving the three captives there chained and gagged in a cage.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 19, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> _"Soaring through the sky, huh ? Wings spread, free and unbound ? Fuck, that's crazy shit."_
> 
> The hyena smirks, proudly looking at his prizes, his game, chained to the cage.
> Then he flips the blacksmith hammer over and over in his dirty paws, cackling with laughters.
> ...


The unknown captive chained and gagged to the cage seemed rather annoyed by the entire ordeal, having no such preference for such an uncomfortable angle. Slowly, he opened his eyes, looking around a little. He was still unsure as to where he was, or, what  he was doing here exactly, but he knew this wasn't exactly a good angle to be in.

With a bit of confusion, the being looked over at the other two once the hyena left, sighing quietly. He looked around over at the cage which they were bound to, confused as to what was going on.

Testing the durability of the cage, he gave a small movement, wondering just how durable this was. In his defense, he had no clue where he was, nor what he was doing here. But all that mattered was that he really needed to get free, as being bound against his will really tends to unnerve him.

With a cautious look to the door, Tsu looked over at the floor, then back to Jin, then Universe, wondering precisely what the three of them were doing bound to a cage.

Since the ability of speech was out of the window, he tried to move his tail, gently hitting the floor to try and get the boar's attention.

The more he woke up, the more he was able to recall.

The last thing he remembered is that he was a General of his own barbarian group, though he had no clue what he was doing here, nor why. He last remembered making an advance through some areas, but that was about it.

Still, confusion and loss was the only thing that circled Tsu's mind, and as he tried to get Jin's attention, he simultaneously attempted to see if there were any weak points in the bonds, or anything nearby to aid in their escape.

If he were going to be bound, the least he could do was try to work with his other fellow prisoners, before the inexorable would occur.


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The unknown captive chained and gagged to the cage seemed rather annoyed by the entire ordeal, having no such preference for such an uncomfortable angle. Slowly, he opened his eyes, looking around a little. He was still unsure as to where he was, or, what  he was doing here exactly, but he knew this wasn't exactly a good angle to be in.
> 
> With a bit of confusion, the being looked over at the other two once the hyena left, sighing quietly. He looked around over at the cage which they were bound to, confused as to what was going on.
> 
> ...


I strained against the chains causing them to creak and crack good thing I was a dragon and was stronger but yet not strong enough. I grunted and groaned trying to get the chains off then gave up


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 19, 2021)

From the looks of it, the three are in a metal cage on the ground, with their hands bound in metal chains on the walls of the cage, and their legs bound to the floor of the cage. For the dragon, his wings are tied together too.
Their gag is yet another chain in their mouth, making it all that more uncomfortable. Yet, to make it worse, they also have chains wrapped tight around their muzzle too, making it so their mouth is forced to bite on the cold metal chain inside.
The surroundings are that of a forest of sort.
With the hyena off, the three are now being watched by the guards.


Universe said:


> I strained against the chains causing them to creak and crack good thing I was a dragon and was stronger but yet not strong enough.


Indeed, the chains are almost the size of a person's wrist, making them much more resistant even against a dragon's pure strength. Despite a few tiny cracks, the chains remain tight around the dragon's limbs.



Ollie the Otter said:


> Since the ability of speech was out of the window, he tried to move his tail, gently hitting the floor to try and get the boar's attention.





Ollie the Otter said:


> Still, confusion and loss was the only thing that circled Tsu's mind, and as he tried to get Jin's attention, he simultaneously attempted to see if there were any weak points in the bonds, or anything nearby to aid in their escape.


Jin is indeed really pissed at the uncomfortable situation he is in at the moment, but he still tries to stay calm and sees what can be done.
Sadly, for what they all can see, the chains are pretty damn strong. Even a dragon like Universe would have some trouble just breaking out by pure strength.
Jin sees Tsu moving his tail to get his attention, and looks over.
The only thing coming out of his gagged and locked mouth is a low "Huh ?", not wanting to alert the guards.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 19, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> From the looks of it, the three are in a metal cage on the ground, with their hands bound in metal chains on the walls of the cage, and their legs bound to the floor of the cage. For the dragon, his wings are tied together too.
> Their gag is yet another chain in their mouth, making it all that more uncomfortable. Yet, to make it worse, they also have chains wrapped tight around their muzzle too, making it so their mouth is forced to bite on the cold metal chain inside.
> The surroundings are that of a forest of sort.
> With the hyena off, the three are now being watched by the guards.
> ...


The creature was unsure of what to do, now knowing the fact that guards were there to keep an eye on them. So much for a plan.

The only thing that Tsu could do was make a very limited gesture as to say, "Who are you?", in the best way possible, but it was difficult with all the bonds.

As he made this gesture, Tsu took the time to look over the guards, wondering if they had any muscle to restrain him if he somehow figured a way out of this demented position.

After taking in the sights of where they were, the being found it rather hard to try to come up with something. He knew his men were probably either far from where he was, or nowhere near able to hear him, and since the bonds were stronger than his natural strength, it earned an angry, yet frustrated growl from the captured General.

As he tried to plan further on what to do, Tsu focused his attention back to the guards, wondering if there was some sort of key they had, or anything sharp that could prove useful at hacking away at the chains. Still, the muzzle was secured pretty tight on him, and nothing agitated him more than a secure muzzle.


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2021)

I growled and my firebreath hits the chain in my muzzle then I remembered my tail and I wondered if I could pick the lock I could get us out “ok” I thought “how to get out without the guards noticing” I started to pick the chains lock with my tail


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 19, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The only thing that Tsu could do was make a very limited gesture as to say, "Who are you?", in the best way possible, but it was difficult with all the bonds.


Jin watches as Tsu does the gesture, but simply shakes his head to tell that he doesn't understand. With all these bounds though, it's to be expected.
The guards are currently just standing there talking to each other with their backs turned at the cage.
A chance.



Universe said:


> I growled and my firebreath hits the chain in my muzzle then I remembered my tail and I wondered if I could pick the lock I could get us out “ok” I thought “how to get out without the guards noticing” I started to pick the chains lock with my tail


Unfortunately, the dragon's tail is too big to fit in the key hole.
Jn tries to think of something, then sees the dragon's attempt, and comes up with an idea.
He pokes his tail at Universe to get the dragon's attention, then pokes his tail at the chain in the dragon's mouth.
There is a faint smell of acid, followed by a small sound of metal boiling and melting from there, but hopefully not enough for the guards to hear.
Jin then does an odd gesture : a long breath that sounds like a quiet growl, as if to mimic *a dragon's breath* but without getting too loud.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 19, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin watches as Tsu does the gesture, but simply shakes his head to tell that he doesn't understand. With all these bounds though, it's to be expected.
> The guards are currently just standing there talking to each other with their backs turned at the cage.
> A chance.
> 
> ...


Tsu sees the actions that Jin attempt to mimic, knowing full well what those meant. Since he had no natural abilities that would come to aid, he made sure to keep watch of the guards, making sure to keep watch in case they stopped talking.

Then, that's when Tsu remembered something.

He was a black cat. He didn't know if being a feline during this time would help, but he did remember one thing.

Though he wasn't exactly the brightest of bulbs, he did know that when he had people who looked after him, he remembered that they said cats could be very nimble and agile, and thus it aids them in squeezing through spaces smaller than most, being able to be incredibly flexible, or at least, that's what he remembered.

Quietly, he kept his eyes on the guard, occasionally looking over at the two to make sure that some progress was being made. If it wasn't, then he'd figure out something, hopefully.


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin watches as Tsu does the gesture, but simply shakes his head to tell that he doesn't understand. With all these bounds though, it's to be expected.
> The guards are currently just standing there talking to each other with their backs turned at the cage.
> A chance.
> 
> ...


I then got what he meant and melted the chain in my muzzle with my firebreath there was still the problem of the chain around my muzzle I then looked at Jin then pointed at the chain around my muzzle with my tail miming “now what?” Unknown to me the chain around my muzzle had started to melt


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2021)

With the chain inside Universe's mouth slightly melted by the acid from Jin's tail, it doesn't take long before the fire melts and breaks it off completely. Then, the one around his mouth as well.
Jin quickly looks back at the guards to make sure they're not alerted... thankfully, they still don't seem to have noticed. So he looks back at the two captives.
He slowly moves his tail out to the chains around the dragon's legs, followed by a quiet "shhh..." to make sure the dragon be careful and not alert the guards.


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2021)

I blasted the chains around my arms with my fire breath trying not to be too loud “Ahh that’s better” I whispered to myself with relief as the chains melted off “so now what?” I said quietly


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 20, 2021)

Tsu nodded quietly, making sure that he uttered no sort of noise while the other two fellow prisoners worked their way out of the chains, albeit slowly. Since they already had an effective plan set up, the being merely made sure that he kept his eye on the guards, ready to alert them in case they suddenly happen to look their way.

As they slowly got the chains off, another question ran through Tsu's mind. As to what reason made the hyena come after them? Why them three in specific? Was there an explanation as to why they were like this, and what did he have that hammer for?

The creature assumed it belonged to the boar, maybe, from the looks of when the hyena teasingly moved the hammer about in his grimy paws. Either way it went, he would be sure to enact, sweet, unbridled revenge when the time came.

For now, he kept quiet, eyes on the guards, alert and attentive.

And a plus, he was slowly waking up more, and recovering from one powerful hangover from a few nights back from too much mead, so there was some pluses to being restrained.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2021)

Thankfully, due to the torches around the place, a bit of fire isn't too noticeable for the guards, so the three captives are still somewhat safe.
Though, after getting the chains around the dragon's arms off, the boar lets out an exhausted sigh, looking like he's kind of dazed. After a while trying to hold himself and keep his composure, he bares his teeth and bites on the chain in his mouth, non-verbally asking the dragon to get the chain off him.


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2021)

I used my firebreath to melt the chain in his mouth and around his mouth off panting afterwards exhausted “you have no clue how exhausting this is.” I said quietly trying to catch my breath after using my firebreath “stories have no clue how much energy this requires if I burned you dad I’m sorry”


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 20, 2021)

Tsu returns his look back over to his fellow captives, watching to make sure all was well. Seeing as it was, he returned his look back over to the guards, keeping an attentive eye on them both. Last thing thy need is for their whole plan to go down the gutter because someone wasn't keeping lookout.

From what he saw and heard, it showed that while progress was slow, it was steady. Simple, yet effective. Crude, yet probable. He watched as they resumed their work, glad to see that some progress, however gradual, was underway.

Since he was becoming more and more sober, as he gently tugged at his wrist, he realized he wasn't a cat. He just felt like so from the after-affects of the mead. Truly, getting drunk before capture was astonishing.

Maintaining his looks bak over at the two one last time, Tsu focused his sights back on the guards, waiting fro the other two prisoners to get their bonds off, though he could tell Universe was starting to get tuckered out, which wasn't a good sign.

Hopefully, if he could get the bonds off of him too, he could find his axe, and really show these guards, and that hyena what for...


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2021)

I decided to slice the rest of the chains off with my claws trying not to make too much noise “I’m...sorry about the firebreath I wasn’t thinking there!” I told Jin quietly as I sliced the chains off “oi this is exhausting”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2021)

Jin pretty much gets knocked awake when Universe does the fire breath to burn off the chain in his mouth. He almost bursts into tears at the sudden burn and almost screams in pain.
When the chain of burning-hot iron is taken off his mouth, he lumps his head down and just bawls his eyes out from the sheer pain. Even though he's only whispering, the agony is all there in his voice.

"Holy fuck it hurts !"

He can't even close his mouth properly now, and instead having to leave his mouth hang-open like he has a broken jaw.
After taking a deep breath, he tries to talk... with his mouth barely able to move.

"You... break him... off..."

Then he uses his tail to point at Tsu still bound in chains.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 20, 2021)

Even though he wasn't the one burned by the red-hot fire, he still feels bad for Jin, because flames or not, a close encounter with anything hot isn't retty, especially when you have to keep your pain don when it's scalding you.

Still, he stuck to the general task at hand. Despite the silent agony that just ensued, he kept a wary look around, making sure that the guards still talked amongst one another. Seeing as all was still well, his attention briefly returned to the other two, glad to see one of them were free to begin with.

Now for his chains, in hopes that wasn't too much of a stretch.

He'd be more than happy to have these removed, especially since the mainly metal setting of it all really was beginning to piss him off. Since the gag was just a ball of metal, being forced to clamp down on it since his maw was secure only added to his growing rage.

Alas, he was still patient, vibrating only a little as he kept his watch on the guards, a fury boiling within him.

Once he was free, there would be hell to pay...


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2021)

I sliced the chains off of Tsu with my claws feeling guilty for hurting my dad “sorry dad” I muttered slicing the chains to pieces “there” the chains come off clattering on the floor and making me grit my teeth


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2021)

While Universe breaks the chains off Tsu, Jin uses the acid from his scorpion tail to free himself. Once all three are out, he looks over the guards, then quietly gestures the two to get back to him.
His mouth still hangs open though, the pain still pretty nasty to say the least. Like he just got his tongue torn and shredded in two.

"OK... my s-son... ow it hurt... can't do a'other fire breath... and the acid in my tail isn't enough for this cage either... we need a key from those guards... any idea ?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2021)

“Is there a lock I can try and pick it with my claws?” I whispered having taught myself how to pick locks and really wanted to show everyone “also could someone free my wings please?” I pointed out my wings still chained together.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 20, 2021)

Tsu listens in the conversation, finally being free. Slowly, he takes the gag out of his maw, careful not to agitate his already stinging maw, and his sore tongue to boot. He was free at long last, and finally sobered up to recover properly.

As he heard Jin ask about the key, Tsu stepped forward, nodding a bit as he massaged his aching body.

"There's a way......but I'll need to put on an act. Lure them over. The second I do, I'll need you both to grab them each. Pull them close against the bars, and I'll go and knock them out. Before they fall, hold them up long enough until I retrieve the key from either of them. That sound alright?," Tsu asked, looking at the two for approval.

Yhe sooner he'd get out of this cage like some sort of display showcase, the better. He hated being someone's game.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2021)

( @Ollie the Otter uh, we're in a locked cage, and the guards are a small distance away, y'know ?)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 20, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> ( @Ollie the Otter uh, we're in a locked cage, and the guards are a small distance away, y'know ?)


(Ah shoot, right. Lemme rephrase.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2021)

Universe said:


> “Is there a lock I can try and pick it with my claws?” I whispered having taught myself how to pick locks and really wanted to show everyone “also could someone free my wings please?” I pointed out my wings still chained together.





Ollie the Otter said:


> Tsu listens in the conversation, finally being free. Slowly, he takes the gag out of his maw, careful not to agitate his already stinging maw, and his sore tongue to boot. He was free at long last, and finally sobered up to recover properly.
> 
> As he heard Jin ask about the key, Tsu stepped forward, nodding a bit as he massaged his aching body.
> 
> ...


The boar nods at the being's suggestion, and looks over the dragon.

"Just a bit longer, son. We'll get your wings free, but now let's act like you're seriously injured, OK ? Daddy promise to keep you safe."

He gently nuzzles at the dragon's cheeks.


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2021)

I sighed “I never get to pick any locks” I said annoyed with the whole thing “but I’m gonna take my kingdom back if it’s the last thing I do!” I yelped as if my wings were on fire “OWWWWW oh cramp”


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 20, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar nods at the being's suggestion, and looks over the dragon.
> 
> "Just a bit longer, son. We'll get your wings free, but now let's act like you're seriously injured, OK ? Daddy promise to keep you safe."
> 
> He gently nuzzles at the dragon's cheeks.


Tsu smiled, cracking his neck a little. This was just what he had needed to hear. Now, all he'd have to do is wait till they get close enough, and once they do, it's game over. 

First, they needed a really convincing act to lure them over, which he was sure Universe could provide.

"Alright. Let's get ready..," Tsu said, watching the guards. He was curious as to see how this would play out, and had no clue he was trapped in here with a father and son.

Truly a new thing indeed, but it'll all be dealt with soon enough.

As Universe began his act, the being waited patiently, ready as his arm stiffened, preparing for this moment. One shot, no second chances.

Gotta make this count.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2021)

(While waiting for me to get back...)


Ollie the Otter said:


> Seemed to work good enough.
> 
> Tsu looked over at Jin, seeing as the guards were in a close enough range, all set and waiting.
> 
> "Now's the chance. Snag him before we lose this opportunity...," the being whispered, keeping an eye on them both.


( @Ollie the Otter can you delete this post ?)



Universe said:


> “OWWWWW CRAMP WING CRAMP CRAMP CRAMP CRAMP OW OH” I yelped and got the guards to run over as they needed me unharmed Guard:”Your majesty what’s wrong?” “MY WING HAS A CRAMP” my left wing did have a cramp


(And you, this please)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 20, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (While waiting for me to get back...)
> 
> ( @Ollie the Otter can you delete this post ?)
> 
> ...


(Sure! Apologies!)


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2021)

(Ok)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2021)

Universe said:


> I sighed “I never get to pick any locks” I said annoyed with the whole thing “but I’m gonna take my kingdom back if it’s the last thing I do!” I yelped as if my wings were on fire “OWWWWW oh cramp”





Ollie the Otter said:


> Tsu smiled, cracking his neck a little. This was just what he had needed to hear. Now, all he'd have to do is wait till they get close enough, and once they do, it's game over.
> 
> First, they needed a really convincing act to lure them over, which he was sure Universe could provide.
> 
> ...


As expected, the guards hear and see Universe in pain and walk over, but still with the crossbows readied and loaded, pointing at him.

Guard : The fuck is your problem ? Can you shut up for a while ?

Thankfully they forgot that the captives are supposed to be gagged and unable to talk.
Better yet... they're getting close to the three's reach.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 20, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> As expected, the guards hear and see Universe in pain and walk over, but still with the crossbows readied and loaded, pointing at him.
> 
> Guard : The fuck is your problem ? Can you shut up for a while ?
> 
> ...


Eager and ready, he saw that they were nearing the area of a good close and firm grasp, and once that was the case, it would all be over.

Staying silent and letting Universe do step one was key. Once they got close enough, Tsu would know that step 2 would be for Jin to grab one, and Universe the other.

Finally, step three would be a quick search on the two of them for the key, then to break free.

As far as step four goes, knowing where his weapons were placed would be nice.

"Almost there....just a little closer...," Tsu whispered, keeping a close watch for the proximity to close.


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Eager and ready, he saw that they were nearing the area of a good close and firm grasp, and once that was the case, it would all be over.
> 
> Staying silent and letting Universe do step one was key. Once they got close enough, Tsu would know that step 2 would be for Jin to grab one, and Universe the other.
> 
> ...


“OWWWWWW MY WINNNNNGGGGGGG IT HURTS” I writhed in pretend agony while smirking knowing that the guards hated prisoners showing weakness. “Dumb cramp go away”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Eager and ready, he saw that they were nearing the area of a good close and firm grasp, and once that was the case, it would all be over.
> 
> Staying silent and letting Universe do step one was key. Once they got close enough, Tsu would know that step 2 would be for Jin to grab one, and Universe the other.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “OWWWWWW MY WINNNNNGGGGGGG IT HURTS” I writhed in pretend agony while smirking knowing that the guards hated prisoners showing weakness. “Dumb cramp go away”


Fortunately for them, the guards are annoyed enough to get close...
... But unexpected for them, the guards actually get in the cage.
But that just makes things easier for the captives.
Literally without further notice, the boar-scorpion grabs on one of them and strangles him with the chain crushing down his throat.
The other immediately aims his crossbow at Jin, not knowing that Universe and Tsu are in his blind side...


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 20, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Fortunately for them, the guards are annoyed enough to get close...
> ... But unexpected for them, the guards actually get in the cage.
> But that just makes things easier for the captives.
> Literally without further notice, the boar-scorpion grabs on one of them and strangles him with the chain crushing down his throat.
> The other immediately aims his crossbow at Jin, not knowing that Universe and Tsu are in his blind side...


As soon as the one guard is pinned from the boar-scorpion's hold, Tsu watched as the other guard aims his crossbow at Jin, smirking softly. He already knew what he was going to do.

Being the short person he was, he easily leapt on the guard, snatching the crossbow from his hands. Wrapping his legs around the guard's face, he forced him down onto the cage floor, squeezing hard as he looked over the guard, feeling all over for a key.

Finding nothing, he quickly knocked him out by releasing him, then head-butting the guard up close, going over to the one Jin was currently strangling. After finding a key, he smashed the guard's head against the bars, knocking that one out as well.

"Alright, got the key. You can let him go now. He'll be out for a few hours."


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Fortunately for them, the guards are annoyed enough to get close...
> ... But unexpected for them, the guards actually get in the cage.
> But that just makes things easier for the captives.
> Literally without further notice, the boar-scorpion grabs on one of them and strangles him with the chain crushing down his throat.
> The other immediately aims his crossbow at Jin, not knowing that Universe and Tsu are in his blind side...


“the guards hate weakness” I said laughing my butt off “suckers what idiots” I said having concealed my sword sheath up my armor’s sleeve “I’m surprised they never found it when they were chaining me up” I said sliding it out and strapping it to my belt with my sword in it


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2021)

With the key acquired, the boar throws the guard down to the floor. The three quickly get out of the cage, but not without locking the door and keeping the unconscious guards inside.
Universe has a concealed sword, a proper weapon... while Jin has to go with a short chain as an improvised weapon.

"Careful son. You're lucky you still have the sword, but just the fact that they could kidnap and hold us captive here, means they're still dangerous people. Do not underestimate them."

He looks around the place. The torches make it hard for him and the dragon to sneak around, due to them being such large targets. Tsu will have to do.

"You're the smallest of us three. Can you scout ahead to keep an eye out for a way out of here ?"


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 20, 2021)

Tsu finally got out of the cage, stretching out happily. It was about time freedom rang! Being freed of his bonds, there was one thing he craved now.

Vengeance.

Of course listening to the group would have to come first in order to secure said vengeance. When Jin asked if he could scout ahead, the creature nodded, standing up after stretching out.

"Got it. I'll scout ahead the next few rooms and see what lies ahead. If I encounter anyone while I scout, expect them to be unconscious," Tsu said, getting ready.

Finally prepping himself, he scampered out, his claws lightly scratching the floors as he silently sneaked ahead, wondering what he would encounter.

Hopefully, he finds the armory, and retrieves his axe and sword. If he could find that, then he'll be better armed.


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2021)

“Actually dad I happen to know that the castle has secret passageways that only I know about and I never told anyone else about it” I whispered to him smiling “also could you please get these chains off my wings they are extremely uncomfortable” I said wincing for real


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Tsu finally got out of the cage, stretching out happily. It was about time freedom rang! Being freed of his bonds, there was one thing he craved now.
> 
> Vengeance.
> 
> ...


As Tsu sneaks ahead, he comes across small houses that are packed full of crates and boxes, definitely more for storing than actually living/sleeping inside. They don't seem to be of any interest, though.
The guards are all over the place, armed with a crossbow or a bow for long-ranged weapons, and a machete or hand-axe for melee. Though, among them, there is not a single hyena. Most of them are african wild dogs, based on their fur pattern, ear shape, and tail.
Their sharp smelling/hearing sense will be a big trouble, and their large number only adds more to the problem. It seems that the only way to get past them would be by distractions.



Universe said:


> “Actually dad I happen to know that the castle has secret passageways that only I know about and I never told anyone else about it” I whispered to him smiling “also could you please get these chains off my wings they are extremely uncomfortable” I said wincing for real


"Not now son."

The boar waves his hand in a dismiss manner, in response to the dragon's mention of the secret passages in the castle. Why would he bring that up at this moment ? It's pointless.
But when the dragon mentions the chains, the boar looks back.

"Oh right, forgot. Hold still kid."

He looks around to find a weak spot of the chain, and finds the lock, easily opening it with the key from the guard earlier.

"There you go son."


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> As Tsu sneaks ahead, he comes across small houses that are packed full of crates and boxes, definitely more for storing than actually living/sleeping inside. They don't seem to be of any interest, though.
> The guards are all over the place, armed with a crossbow or a bow for long-ranged weapons, and a machete or hand-axe for melee. Though, among them, there is not a single hyena. Most of them are african wild dogs, based on their fur pattern, ear shape, and tail.
> Their sharp smelling/hearing sense will be a big trouble, and their large number only adds more to the problem. It seems that the only way to get past them would be by distractions.
> 
> ...


“Thank you” I said giggling about the fact that I had helped build the castle and there were secret passageways that I built for sneaking around and only I knew where they were “ok let’s go”


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 20, 2021)

Tsu gave a quiet sigh, looking ahead at the African dogs that seemed to be guarding the area. He studied each one, knowing that the stealth he possessed would come in handy, but would mean nothing since his scent was easily detectable.

Smelling of liquor and nature doesn't really aid to his liking.

Either way it went, even though Tsu was a clear Viking, he knew that it would be suicide to go and fight them all, especially without  weapons.

Though, despite these guard's strong sense of smell and hearing, he knew that any little distraction could throw off the patrol. Slowly, he took hold of one of the rocks in his makeshift pocket, and got ready to throw opposite of the direction he was heading.

Thankfully, it will aid to his liking. He made sure to toss it into one of the open doors, so that way the crashing sound cause some commotion. Carefully positioning his aim, he tossed the rock, awaiting to see what the reaction would be, his bushy tail swishing slowly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2021)

Universe said:


> “Thank you” I said giggling about the fact that I had helped build the castle and there were secret passageways that I built for sneaking around and only I knew where they were “ok let’s go”


The boar brings his hand up, stopping the dragon.

"We need to wait for... for the cat. Best not just go ahead and walk right into an ambush, if we can help it."



Ollie the Otter said:


> Tsu gave a quiet sigh, looking ahead at the African dogs that seemed to be guarding the area. He studied each one, knowing that the stealth he possessed would come in handy, but would mean nothing since his scent was easily detectable.
> 
> Smelling of liquor and nature doesn't really aid to his liking.
> 
> ...


When it's night time, any kind of noise can get pretty damn loud. And a rock hitting a wooden door like so, definitely get the guards startled. There're about 7 of them coming to the door to check out the noise, all with weapons readied.
This might be the chance to slip through...


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 20, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar brings his hand up, stopping the dragon.
> 
> "We need to wait for... for the cat. Best not just go ahead and walk right into an ambush, if we can help it."
> 
> ...


The cat gave a smirk, watching them go towards the sound. Slowly, he sheathed his claws, quietly running past them, making sure not to tip anything over or alert anyone. After a successful crossing, he went into the other room, hoping to find an armory of the sort.

"Better find a weapon....or I'm gonna bash someone's head in..," Tsu whispered, going inside.


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2021)

I growled angrily “that hyena will pay for trying to take over my castle I worked hard on it he has no idea how hard it was to build” I was trying to keep my anger in check. “Those steel arches were hard to hold up” I was about to roar loudly


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The cat gave a smirk, watching them go towards the sound. Slowly, he sheathed his claws, quietly running past them, making sure not to tip anything over or alert anyone. After a successful crossing, he went into the other room, hoping to find an armory of the sort.
> 
> "Better find a weapon....or I'm gonna bash someone's head in..," Tsu whispered, going inside.


When he gets in the room, there are weapons indeed. Although, not his for the taking, not the easy way at least.
There's another african dog guard standing/sleeping at a corner right next to the door, barely holding onto the crossbow.
The machete is on a side of his belt.
He looks to be pretty muscular though... definitely the kind of big bad bodyguard assigned to guard something. Though, he's defintely not guarding aynthing right now while sleeping like this.



Universe said:


> I growled angrily “that hyena will pay for trying to take over my castle I worked hard on it he has no idea how hard it was to build” I was trying to keep my anger in check. “Those steel arches were hard to hold up” I was about to roar loudly


"That makes two of us, kid. That hammer is mine and mine only..."

The boar is pretty pissed and frustrated when he remembers about that. Immediately, and quickly, he gets in a panic mode, really on edge, kind of like if he's seriously in debt and chased down by hired thugs to pay off.
But he still needs to keep an eye out for his son.

"We'll get out of here soon, I promise... but, what's taking that cat so long ? I hope nothing bad happened to him."


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2021)

I tried to run in the direction that the cat went in “I’m going after him” I yelled really wanting to get out of here “I want my castle and my kingdom back” I wasn’t thinking straight


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 20, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> When he gets in the room, there are weapons indeed. Although, not his for the taking, not the easy way at least.
> There's another african dog guard standing/sleeping at a corner right next to the door, barely holding onto the crossbow.
> The machete is on a side of his belt.
> He looks to be pretty muscular though... definitely the kind of big bad bodyguard assigned to guard something. Though, he's defintely not guarding aynthing right now while sleeping like this.
> ...


The cat looked and seemed pretty frustrated with not being able to find his axe, really getting on edge here with the whole thing. He looked over at the sleeping guard, deciding it's best to not try and pick this fight.

"Just grab a weapon, doesn't matter which, and just head on out....," Tsu mumbled quietly to himself, slinking over to the weapons, rubbing his paws together eagerly.

Finally, something that wasn't his short reaching claws. A real, pointed thing he could use to really leave a mark, but oh, which to pick?

Quickly, he grabbed one of the weapons, then attempted to quietly retreat from the room, crossing his fingers and hoping the guard didn't wake.

Last thing he needs is a fight against someone with way more muscle than he was, being the scrawny little cat he was.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2021)

Universe said:


> I tried to run in the direction that the cat went in “I’m going after him” I yelled really wanting to get out of here “I want my castle and my kingdom back” I wasn’t thinking straight


The boar-scorpion freaks out when the dragon tries to make a run for it and even yells out loud, and does his best/fastest to make the dragon stop by any mean necessary.
Even if it means shoving the chain in his mouth.

"God dammit, shut up or we're gonna get us killed !"

He takes the chain off but is still on edge too.

"What are you, five ? Do you have any idea what kind of situation we are in right now, for you to just "I want my castle I want my kingdom" like such a big baby ? Get a hold of yourself, dammit..."



Ollie the Otter said:


> The cat looked and seemed pretty frustrated with not being able to find his axe, really getting on edge here with the whole thing. He looked over at the sleeping guard, deciding it's best to not try and pick this fight.
> 
> "Just grab a weapon, doesn't matter which, and just head on out....," Tsu mumbled quietly to himself, slinking over to the weapons, rubbing his paws together eagerly.
> 
> ...


The guard seems to be so wasted that he doesn't even feel the cat's paw getting the machete off his belt.
Now the cat has a weapon of his own to defend himself. At least, for the moment.
Perhaps it's now time to get back to Jin and Unverse to tell them of the cleared path ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 20, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar-scorpion freaks out when the dragon tries to make a run for it and even yells out loud, and does his best/fastest to make the dragon stop by any mean necessary.
> Even if it means shoving the chain in his mouth.
> 
> "God dammit, shut up or we're gonna get us killed !"
> ...


Finally, a weapon. Although the cat has little idea of how to use it, it still looks effective.

After all, machetes wasn't a Viking's prime weapon. 

If only he could find his trusted axe, then maybe he'd stand a real chance......but for the moment, that would have to wait, as painful as that may be.

Quietly, he sneaked past once more, then ended up right back with the other two, smiling happily.

"Alright folks, I have good news and bad news. The good news is I managed to cause a commotion that lured them away from the main room, so we have a clear shot. The bad news is that there's a drunken guard there, and even though I managed to snag this funny-looking knife from him, he's still dangerous. Beefy guy, far more built, so use stealth and we'll avoid any unnecessary bloodshed. So are we clear?," Tsushako asked, tilting his head a little.


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar-scorpion freaks out when the dragon tries to make a run for it and even yells out loud, and does his best/fastest to make the dragon stop by any mean necessary.
> Even if it means shoving the chain in his mouth.
> 
> "God dammit, shut up or we're gonna get us killed !"
> ...


I sighed I desperately wanted my kingdom my castle but I cared about my family too “ok fine dad I wasn’t thinking straight I’m scared for my kingdom I’m not just thinking about me here I’m thinking about everybody who knows what hell that hyena is putting the kingdom through and what lies he’s telling I’m getting desperate here!” I panted close to tears


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Finally, a weapon. Although the cat has little idea of how to use it, it still looks effective.
> 
> After all, machetes wasn't a Viking's prime weapon.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> I sighed I desperately wanted my kingdom my castle but I cared about my family too “ok fine dad I wasn’t thinking straight I’m scared for my kingdom I’m not just thinking about me here I’m thinking about everybody who knows what hell that hyena is putting the kingdom through and what lies he’s telling I’m getting desperate here!” I panted close to tears


"I understand, but you're not gonna help anyone if you get yourself killed, so keep a hold of yourself for now first, son."

The boar gently nuzzles the dragon's cheeks while petting his tail.
He then turns to the cat named Tsu and listens to what there is to know about what lies ahead.

"Then we should get moving, quick and quiet. But, if it can't be helped..."

He draws a finger across his throat.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> "I understand, but you're not gonna help anyone if you get yourself killed, so keep a hold of yourself for now first, son."
> 
> The boar gently nuzzles the dragon's cheeks while petting his tail.
> He then turns to the cat named Tsu and listens to what there is to know about what lies ahead.
> ...


The black cat smirked at this, giving a cautious nod as he held the machete in his paw, looing it over with curiosity and confusion.

"Hopefully we'll be able to do stealth, despite the urge to really pillage at the moment. Those guards are lucky that I know not of how to use this....but it seems to resemble a large dagger....so I'll make the most of this," Tsu said, getting prepared as he set himself up, practicing a few swings with the weapon.

"Alright, let's get this underway. Sooner we get out of this place, and the less bodies we leave, the more nobody would know of our escape.....till they find the guards in the cage, so let's get moving."


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> "I understand, but you're not gonna help anyone if you get yourself killed, so keep a hold of yourself for now first, son."
> 
> The boar gently nuzzles the dragon's cheeks while petting his tail.
> He then turns to the cat named Tsu and listens to what there is to know about what lies ahead.
> ...


“Ok dad I’m sorry I just want to get out of here” I said sighing “time for some revenge I want that hyena to die” I was growling definitely scary and angry


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The black cat smirked at this, giving a cautious nod as he held the machete in his paw, looing it over with curiosity and confusion.
> 
> "Hopefully we'll be able to do stealth, despite the urge to really pillage at the moment. Those guards are lucky that I know not of how to use this....but it seems to resemble a large dagger....so I'll make the most of this," Tsu said, getting prepared as he set himself up, practicing a few swings with the weapon.
> 
> "Alright, let's get this underway. Sooner we get out of this place, and the less bodies we leave, the more nobody would know of our escape.....till they find the guards in the cage, so let's get moving."


"We call it a machete, and your best bet is to use it like a short sword, but for slashing than thrusting."

Meanwhile Jin has made for himself an improvised flail : a metal bar from the cage, with one end linked to the chain with the metal ball. Due to the size of the large chain and the relatively small ball, the weapon is kind of awkward to handle, but it'll have to do.



Universe said:


> “Ok dad I’m sorry I just want to get out of here” I said sighing “time for some revenge I want that hyena to die” I was growling definitely scary and angry


"Alright, let's move, before someone gets here and sees us."

The boar pets on the dragon's tail some more.


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> "We call it a machete, and your best bet is to use it like a short sword, but for slashing than thrusting."
> 
> Meanwhile Jin has made for himself an improvised flail : a metal bar from the cage, with one end linked to the chain with the metal ball. Due to the size of the large chain and the relatively small ball, the weapon is kind of awkward to handle, but it'll have to do.
> 
> ...


“Ok dad” I said hugging him “Ok let’s get out of here!” I growled wanting to kill that hyena “that hyena is going to die for stealing my kingdom” I was really angry “no surprise attacks this time at least not on us!”


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> "We call it a machete, and your best bet is to use it like a short sword, but for slashing than thrusting."
> 
> Meanwhile Jin has made for himself an improvised flail : a metal bar from the cage, with one end linked to the chain with the metal ball. Due to the size of the large chain and the relatively small ball, the weapon is kind of awkward to handle, but it'll have to do.
> 
> ...


Tsu nodded, making some slicing gestures rather than the standard hacking he was used to. Definitely might have to take some time on that one, but this should be good enough.

"Alright then. Let's hurry and head out before those guards return. Last thing we need is for this to get bloody.......with ill equipment," the cat grumbled, clearly not enjoying this. 

It was already bad enough that he had no clue how his capture even came to be, but it was another when he couldn't find the IronMaiden, a name he had given to his axe as a distinct customary tradition.

"If we so much as catch a glimpse at that giggling buffoon, he's going to lose so many pieces he'll look like a stick that was stepped on. Now, this way," Tsu said, leading the way sneakily to where he last came from.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2021)

Unfortunately, some of the guards have returned to their position. The others must have been away to find the intruder that threw the rock at the door that hard.
Thankfully though, there's only a few of them. Enough for the three to deal with.

"... Looks like it can't be helped after all. Alright, make it quick and quiet alright ?"

He looks back at the dragon.

"Whatever you do, do not make a noise, or we're dead."


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2021)

I agreed with him and went to follow him “I will slice him into pieces” I muttered  running after him “he will rot in hell for what he has done I will send him there myself” I nodded “ok dad I will not let my guard down” I whispered


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Unfortunately, some of the guards have returned to their position. The others must have been away to find the intruder that threw the rock at the door that hard.
> Thankfully though, there's only a few of them. Enough for the three to deal with.
> 
> "... Looks like it can't be helped after all. Alright, make it quick and quiet alright ?"
> ...


The cat seemed rather happy that the guards had returned to their position, not having the chance the put someone down, but now seemed to be his opportunity.

"Alright then. I'll take the one on the left, and you two can take the other two on the right. We'll do this in sync so that way there's no hassle. On my mark," Tsu said, sneaking over to the one on the left, hiding there.

He looked back at the other two, giving the thumbs up as he raised his own machete, getting ready to deal the fatal blow.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2021)

Universe said:


> I agreed with him and went to follow him “I will slice him into pieces” I muttered  running after him “he will rot in hell for what he has done I will send him there myself” I nodded “ok dad I will not let my guard down” I whispered





Ollie the Otter said:


> The cat seemed rather happy that the guards had returned to their position, not having the chance the put someone down, but now seemed to be his opportunity.
> 
> "Alright then. I'll take the one on the left, and you two can take the other two on the right. We'll do this in sync so that way there's no hassle. On my mark," Tsu said, sneaking over to the one on the left, hiding there.
> 
> He looked back at the other two, giving the thumbs up as he raised his own machete, getting ready to deal the fatal blow.


Jin nods and readies the improvised flail in his hand, then goes for it first. He quickly wraps the chain around the guard so tight it's like he's squeezing out the poor victim's air.
The guard retaliates by trying to stab Jin with the machete, but to no avail.

"No survivors allowed."

The other two guards hear what Jin said and immediately turn to him... oblivious to Tsu and Universe waiting for the stealth attack.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin nods and readies the improvised flail in his hand, then goes for it first. He quickly wraps the chain around the guard so tight it's like he's squeezing out the poor victim's air.
> The guard retaliates by trying to stab Jin with the machete, but to no avail.
> 
> "No survivors allowed."
> ...


The feline nodded slowly, sneaking to a relative advantage behind one of his targets, angling the machete to where to was at the angle within the fatal blow.

"I hear ya. He's done for."

With one deft move of his paw, Tsu brought down the machete, effectively ending his target.

"He's gone."


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The feline nodded slowly, sneaking to a relative advantage behind one of his targets, angling the machete to where to was at the angle within the fatal blow.
> 
> "I hear ya. He's done for."
> 
> ...


I stabbed the other guard with my sword “all my years in the secret passageways paid off” I said proudly having killed the guard. “I was always sneaky you could never tell if I was in the castle or not sorry dad I’ll stop bragging”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The feline nodded slowly, sneaking to a relative advantage behind one of his targets, angling the machete to where to was at the angle within the fatal blow.
> 
> "I hear ya. He's done for."
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> I stabbed the other guard with my sword “all my years in the secret passageways paid off” I said proudly having killed the guard. “I was always sneaky you could never tell if I was in the castle or not sorry dad I’ll stop bragging”


With them done for, the three captives quickly get away, following Tsu back to where he saw the muscular guard from before.
He's still sleeping, which is good, because even the three of them might have trouble dealing with him otherwise.
However, Jin recognizes the crates and boxes in that room.

"T-those are my weapons !"

A thought runs through his head.

"... They're going to sell my weapons... ?"

His shocked expression slowly changes to anger. He glances over the dragon and the cat.

"I need the machete and the sword. Just a moment, please."


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> With them done for, the three captives quickly get away, following Tsu back to where he saw the muscular guard from before.
> He's still sleeping, which is good, because even the three of them might have trouble dealing with him otherwise.
> However, Jin recognizes the crates and boxes in that room.
> 
> ...


I handed over my sword “be careful with it please it’s the only sword I’ve got and I can’t fix it if you break it” It was my favorite sword too it was the last gift my birth father ever gave me before he was killed in battle it was made of steel with sliver trimming on the blade that were tarnished with a simple leather grip


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> With them done for, the three captives quickly get away, following Tsu back to where he saw the muscular guard from before.
> He's still sleeping, which is good, because even the three of them might have trouble dealing with him otherwise.
> However, Jin recognizes the crates and boxes in that room.
> 
> ...


Tsu blinked a little, looking at the machete in his paw, expressing a relief when Jin asks for it, along with Universe's blade.

"Fine by me. Here," the cat said, handing the boar-scorpion his weapon, curiously watching him to see what he would do next.

As he watched Jin, his gaze shifted over to the sleeping guard, relieved that he was still out. If he were conscious, it would really make things harder than it would need to be.

But since he's sleep, his worries are no longer focused on him.

However, his attention does shift back to Jin, wondering what he needed the weapons for.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2021)

Universe said:


> I handed over my sword “be careful with it please it’s the only sword I’ve got and I can’t fix it if you break it” It was my favorite sword too it was the last gift my birth father ever gave me before he was killed in battle it was made of steel with sliver trimming on the blade that were tarnished with a simple leather grip





Ollie the Otter said:


> Tsu blinked a little, looking at the machete in his paw, expressing a relief when Jin asks for it, along with Universe's blade.
> 
> "Fine by me. Here," the cat said, handing the boar-scorpion his weapon, curiously watching him to see what he would do next.
> 
> ...


Jin : Son, you forgot I'm the blacksmith of the castle ? Your father commissioned me to make this for you, y'know. Now, I need both of you to search those boxes and crates, while I deal with him.

The boar dual-wields the sword and machete as he walks in the room, his hooves pretty much similar to someone's shoes when walking on wooden floors. Enough to wake the guard up... but not enough for him to have any sort of plan to defend himself, as he finds himself back at the wall, with Jin pointing the sword at his throat.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Son, you forgot I'm the blacksmith of the castle ? Your father commissioned me to make this for you, y'know. Now, I need both of you to search those boxes and crates, while I deal with him.
> 
> The boar dual-wields the sword and machete as he walks in the room, his hooves pretty much similar to someone's shoes when walking on wooden floors. Enough to wake the guard up... but not enough for him to have any sort of plan to defend himself, as he finds himself back at the wall, with Jin pointing the sword at his throat.


Tsushako nodded slowly, looking back over at the crates and boxes, smiling a bit as he wondered what the contents would be.

"Alright then, we'll check them out. Hopefully even find something in these things...," the feline said, going over to one of the boxes, checking out the insides, wondering what contents lie in wait.

His casual search halted for a moment as he looked over at Jin, making sure that the big guy had that musclebound one in check, then went back to searching, wondering what he'd find.


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Tsushako nodded slowly, looking back over at the crates and boxes, smiling a bit as he wondered what the contents would be.
> 
> "Alright then, we'll check them out. Hopefully even find something in these things...," the feline said, going over to one of the boxes, checking out the insides, wondering what contents lie in wait.
> 
> His casual search halted for a moment as he looked over at Jin, making sure that the big guy had that musclebound one in check, then went back to searching, wondering what he'd find.


I ripped the box open and found all the gifts that my birth father had made for me “he really did care also that’s a lot of weapons” I said in surprise “this is what my dad meant when he said he had more where that came from”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2021)

(Welp, apparently I derp here and have no idea how to conrinue. Suggestions ?)


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (Welp, apparently I derp here and have no idea how to conrinue. Suggestions ?)


(Well, let's see......maybe since we are holding the big guy at bladepoint, we can go and make off with the weapons, about as much as we can carry into a sack or any bag we can find, and then maybe we fight off a small band of guards who pose as our last obstruction to freedom?)


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> (Well, let's see......maybe since we are holding the big guy at bladepoint, we can go and make off with the weapons, about as much as we can carry into a sack or any bag we can find, and then maybe we fight off a small band of guards who pose as our last obstruction to freedom?)


(I can work with that)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> (Well, let's see......maybe since we are holding the big guy at bladepoint, we can go and make off with the weapons, about as much as we can carry into a sack or any bag we can find, and then maybe we fight off a small band of guards who pose as our last obstruction to freedom?)





Universe said:


> (I can work with that)


(Alright, here goes then...)

The guard sees the two breaking the boxes, his eyes shoot an angry glare at them as he lets out an aggressive snarl, then violently knocks the sword aside and bashes Jin in the face with the crossbow, so hard the boar is dazed a bit and stumbles to the side.
He takes aim at the dragon, but is interrupted by Jin, causing him to fire the crossbow at the ceiling, alerting Universe and Tsu with a pretty clear message...

Jin : Fuck ! Run ! He's pissed !

He does a cut at the dog's legs to cripple and slow him down, then gets to the boxes and looks through what's inside.
He has a devastated look on his face.
Inside the crates and boxes are weapons, armors and jewels (necklaces, bracelets, etc)... taken apart and now in pieces, and somewhat rusted/deformed due to the poor conditions (the crates are kind of moisted).
But they don't have the time to salvage what they can get : the dog guard is crippled, but enraged, and thrown into a frenzied berserk due to the pain of his injured leg. He loads up several bolts in his crossbow.

Guard : Die you little shit !


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (Alright, here goes then...)
> 
> The guard sees the two breaking the boxes, his eyes shoot an angry glare at them as he lets out an aggressive snarl, then violently knocks the sword aside and bashes Jin in the face with the crossbow, so hard the boar is dazed a bit and stumbles to the side.
> He takes aim at the dragon, but is interrupted by Jin, causing him to fire the crossbow at the ceiling, alerting Universe and Tsu with a pretty clear message...
> ...


The cat sighed as he looked inside of the crate, seeing how most o the items inside were mainly worn and unusable anymore, rendering the condition of them poor to little value.

Sadly, there wasn't enough time to actually inspect each one, as the rampaging tank of a guard began to load the bolts in. Having no time to retrieve the machete, Tsu rammed the door open, then beckoned for the others to head out.

"Quick! Head on out! It's no point in battling with someone who will leave us more injured than him! Let's get a move on!," the feline yelled, taking hold of one of the rusted weapons in the box, tossing it at the dog.


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2021)

I grabbed my sword on my way out the door and slid it into its sheath and ran faster than I’ve ever run before “I’m sorry you didn’t get your stuff back and it’s all my fault” I said sounding like I was about to cry “why couldn’t I have been quiet?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2021)

Jin is the last to get out of the room, just as the large dog sounds the alarm and gets the rest of the camp to go for the three captives, while still giving chase with unrelenting crossbow shots.
As the three try to make a run for it through the forest, they're ambushed by more of those dog guards firing the crossbow at them on the way out. One bolt grazes through Universe's tail, another through Tsu's shoulder, and Jin takes one through his belly.
Worse still, they can still hear the large one behind them, tearing through the bushes like nothing. Like a wild dog.

Veteran Guard : Get back here you fucks !


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 21, 2021)

The cat ducked and tried to move  out of there swiftly, wincing a little as he felt an arrow go through his shoulder, glancing at the area of impact.

"You bastards are lucky I don't have my axe!," Tsu snarled angrily, never having liked being the one to run from a battle, armed or not.

Still, despite this, their main focus was to escape, but the guards that attacked them still proved to be in the way. Thinking quickly, Tsu looked back at the large guard, then back at the other guards, then faces Jin.

"Quick, we need some sort of plan! I'll try to take the big one, or hold him off, but I'm doing that so you guys can take out the others. Can you do that?," the feline asked, yanking the arrow out of his shoulder, ripping a piece of his warrior's kilt off, tying it tight around the wound, breathing deeply to take his mind off of the pain.


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The cat ducked and tried to move  out of there swiftly, wincing a little as he felt an arrow go through his shoulder, glancing at the area of impact.
> 
> "You bastards are lucky I don't have my axe!," Tsu snarled angrily, never having liked being the one to run from a battle, armed or not.
> 
> ...


“Ahhhh my tail dad I’ve been hit” I yelped in pain as the pain went through my spine “OWWWWWWWW” It hurt so bad I could barely stand up “Dad help me! Why is this happening to me?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2021)

In the midst of the chaos, Universe makes himself known that he's not taking the injury well.
Using all his strength, the boar gets the large dragon up in just a second, then pushes him forward.

Jin : Son, fly up ! Quick !

He then signals the cat.

Jin : Use the trees to take cover, and just run !


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> In the midst of the chaos, Universe makes himself known that he's not taking the injury well.
> Using all his strength, the boar gets the large dragon up in just a second, then pushes him forward.
> 
> Jin : Son, fly up ! Quick !
> ...


The feline nodded, about to make his way for the trees, before stopping, looking back at JIn.

"And what of you?!? What becomes of you?," Tsu yelled, his heart racing as he looked around at the guards, then back at the boar.

His worry for his new ally as something that he wanted to justify, and not let someone whom had just aided in his escape fall victim to anything. He waited for an answer, not wanting to leave the boar-scorpion behind.


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> In the midst of the chaos, Universe makes himself known that he's not taking the injury well.
> Using all his strength, the boar gets the large dragon up in just a second, then pushes him forward.
> 
> Jin : Son, fly up ! Quick !
> ...


I flew into the air a gold and green blur “hahaha you can’t touch a dragon in the air” I followed him “just run they’ll be on us in 10 minutes” I said seeing all of the guards running towards us


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The feline nodded, about to make his way for the trees, before stopping, looking back at JIn.
> 
> "And what of you?!? What becomes of you?," Tsu yelled, his heart racing as he looked around at the guards, then back at the boar.
> 
> His worry for his new ally as something that he wanted to justify, and not let someone whom had just aided in his escape fall victim to anything. He waited for an answer, not wanting to leave the boar-scorpion behind.


Jin : What do you think, genius !?

The boar tries to answer while running for his life and catching his breath.

Jin : I'm not gonna die, if you wanna a-



Universe said:


> I flew into the air a gold and green blur “hahaha you can’t touch a dragon in the air” I followed him “just run they’ll be on us in 10 minutes” I said seeing all of the guards running towards us


A bit later, after the dragon takes flight, there is a loud signal from a war horn in the distance.
Then, a terrifyingly loud noise, followed by a massive arrow that flies right through Universe. Thankfully it misses him... but the boar freaks out, at the thought of his son in danger.

Jin : BALLISTA ! UNIVERSE, WATCH OUT !!!


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : What do you think, genius !?
> 
> The boar tries to answer while running for his life and catching his breath.
> 
> ...


“OH SHIT” I blasted them with my firebreath then quickly flew away “Oh my gosh I almost got killed” I yelped reminding myself to keep my guard up “I need to stop getting cocky”


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : What do you think, genius !?
> 
> The boar tries to answer while running for his life and catching his breath.
> 
> ...


The cat nodded, quickly scampering over to the trees for cover. Every now and then, he would bolt deeper into the forest on all fours, with this being his fastest mode of transportation.

He hid in the trees, using his claws to climb one, then crouched low in the bushy landscape, hoping they would pass on by.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2021)

With Tsu now up on a tree, he's somewhat safe. The dogs are too busy chasing Jin, and Universe has to deal with ballista and arrows firing at him, though. Every second there is an entire hail of arrows, and every few seconds there's also a ballista shot in the mix.
The large dog isn't that easy to fool, though. He smells Tsu on the tree and opens fire a whole barrage of bolts at the top of the tree, almost like free/blind fire with the medieval equivalent of a modern-day shotgun.

Jin : Son ! You see any way out of here !?


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> With Tsu now up on a tree, he's somewhat safe. The dogs are too busy chasing Jin, and Universe has to deal with ballista and arrows firing at him, though. Every second there is an entire hail of arrows, and every few seconds there's also a ballista shot in the mix.
> The large dog isn't that easy to fool, though. He smells Tsu on the tree and opens fire a whole barrage of bolts at the top of the tree, almost like free/blind fire with the medieval equivalent of a modern-day shotgun.
> 
> Jin : Son ! You see any way out of here !?


“There’s a boat up ahead” I shouted almost exhausted from the constant firebreath I was using “I can’t last much longer up here it’s a few more feet and it’s my personal boat HOW DARE YOU USE MY PERSONAL BOAT AS A SHIPPING BOAT”


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> With Tsu now up on a tree, he's somewhat safe. The dogs are too busy chasing Jin, and Universe has to deal with ballista and arrows firing at him, though. Every second there is an entire hail of arrows, and every few seconds there's also a ballista shot in the mix.
> The large dog isn't that easy to fool, though. He smells Tsu on the tree and opens fire a whole barrage of bolts at the top of the tree, almost like free/blind fire with the medieval equivalent of a modern-day shotgun.
> 
> Jin : Son ! You see any way out of here !?


The cat sighed a bit, then snatched a relatively thick branch from the tree, quickly using his claws to make the tip of it a sharp point. As he was sharpening the branch into a makeshift spear, he looked down, seeing the large dog shoot more of his bolts at him, narrowly grazing his cheek, but his arm wasn't so lucky. Nor his side.

"Son of a-!," the cat cut himself off, growling as he snatched the arrows out. Having sharpened the branch with his claws to where it was pointy to the touch, he quickly jumped down from the tree, rolling onto the ground.

As soon as he made impact and straightened up, the feline tossed the branch-spear with all of his force, aiming for the dog's stomach.

"That's it! Hellstorm of arrows or not, I'm putting you down right now puppy dog!," Tsu growled, getting in his fighting stance, crouching down on all fours, fur standing on end as he let out a hostile hiss.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2021)

The dog effortlessly knocks the spear aside with the crossbow, then loads some more bolts in, planning to give the cat some nasty night snack tonight.
And if that's not enough, some of the dogs have returned to surround the cat as well, making sure he can't escape that easily.
But then, one of them gets Jin's fists on both sides of the head, and gets knocked out. Jin literally picks the cat up and runs off again.

Jin : We're almost there ! There's a boat up ahead ! Come on !


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2021)

I landed on the boat angrily luckily the ship’s crew was loyal only to me “It’s me Universe I don’t care was that dumb hyena says he’s not really king I am good thing you’re loyal to me and my companions” I yelled out “it’s ok come aboard”


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The dog effortlessly knocks the spear aside with the crossbow, then loads some more bolts in, planning to give the cat some nasty night snack tonight.
> And if that's not enough, some of the dogs have returned to surround the cat as well, making sure he can't escape that easily.
> But then, one of them gets Jin's fists on both sides of the head, and gets knocked out. Jin literally picks the cat up and runs off again.
> 
> Jin : We're almost there ! There's a boat up ahead ! Come on !


The feline quickly evades the oncoming arrows, snarling at the dog with malicious intentions, glaring at the rest that surrounded him, fury in his eyes.

"So, you all want to fall with the big one eh? Works with me! I'll tear you all into pie-hey!," Tsu said angrily, yipping in shock as he was scooped up by Jin, who fled to the boat.

"Son of a! AAAH! This isn't over you overgrown dog! Should I cross you again, and you'll feel the fury TENFOLD! Count on it!," the black cat roared angrily, shaking his fist at the large canine in such a fury, even so still trying to squirm free in attempts to claw at the dog.

"I WILL HAVE MY REVENGE!"


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The feline quickly evades the oncoming arrows, snarling at the dog with malicious intentions, glaring at the rest that surrounded him, fury in his eyes.
> 
> "So, you all want to fall with the big one eh? Works with me! I'll tear you all into pie-hey!," Tsu said angrily, yipping in shock as he was scooped up by Jin, who fled to the boat.
> 
> ...


“Hey it’s time to go” I yelled from the boat exasperated “don’t keep me waiting I hate to be kept waiting” I sat down my legs and tail aching “Owwww”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The feline quickly evades the oncoming arrows, snarling at the dog with malicious intentions, glaring at the rest that surrounded him, fury in his eyes.
> 
> "So, you all want to fall with the big one eh? Works with me! I'll tear you all into pie-hey!," Tsu said angrily, yipping in shock as he was scooped up by Jin, who fled to the boat.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “Hey it’s time to go” I yelled from the boat exasperated “don’t keep me waiting I hate to be kept waiting” I sat down my legs and tail aching “Owwww”


Jin : You're unarmed and outnumbered, and to top it off you're smaller than everyone here ! No offense pal, but the odds don't look to be in your favor-

He is cut off and yelps when feeling some of their arrows hitting him from behind. While the arrows hitting his back aren't too serious, those that manage to graze his tail make him wince. But he shrugs it off and keeps running.
Some of them try to get close to him only to get a taste of his flail in the face, making them yip in pain and back off.
He manages to get to the dock with Tsu in his arms, and get on the boat just in time.

Jin : Here, I snatched some of their crossbows, use them !


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : You're unarmed and outnumbered, and to top it off you're smaller than everyone here ! No offense pal, but the odds don't look to be in your favor-
> 
> He is cut off and yelps when feeling some of their arrows hitting him from behind. While the arrows hitting his back aren't too serious, those that manage to graze his tail make him wince. But he shrugs it off and keeps running.
> Some of them try to get close to him only to get a taste of his flail in the face, making them yip in pain and back off.
> ...


Tsu growled, but had to agree silently with Jin. Despite fury and adrenaline flowing through his mind and body, he knew personally that a fight like that would either end badly or good, depending on how much wit he was going to use. As the cat had stated earlier, he wasn't the sharpest axe in the weapon pile, but he knew enough to keep him going.

"Very well! I'll try!," the cat said, taking the crossbow, aiming for one of the pursuers.

"Have a taste of projectile fury!"


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2021)

The boat starts off as I groaned having pulled a wing muscle “Owwwwwwww I need to fly more” I yelped feeling the pain in my muscle


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 22, 2021)

The boat starts to sail off into the distance, away from the island, but the three are not safe yet.
There are still more arrows coming down at them from everywhere, which means that island isn't the only place occupied by those african wild dog hunters.
There are more, much much more to worry about. And the odds are quite unimaginable.

Jin : We need to go faster, and somewhere safe ! At least to hide until everything calms down a bit !


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2021)

I relay the instructions to the crew and the boat went faster out to sea heading towards my private island that the hyena didn’t know that I had it had a palace and everything Jin needed to make weapons and armor for all of them as my armor needed repairs also my sword was falling apart “oh terrific my father’s last gift is falling apart”


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 22, 2021)

The cat watched as the hailstorm of arrows bombarded them, hopefully thinking this plan wasn't a waste. He looked around, trying to see if anything could be used for cover of any sort.

Maybe there were barrels of crates here on this boat that could be used for just that?

Quickly, Tsu made his way over to Jin, hoping to get answers.

"Jin! Are there any crates or barrels here that can be used? Perhaps we can make a temporary cover wall so that way the arrows have a less probability of hitting us!," the feline said, looking back at the furious rain or bolts, narrowly stepping out of the way to avoid one, which landed right where his foot was a few seconds ago.

"Bastards. We'll make them pay for this..."


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The cat watched as the hailstorm of arrows bombarded them, hopefully thinking this plan wasn't a waste. He looked around, trying to see if anything could be used for cover of any sort.
> 
> Maybe there were barrels of crates here on this boat that could be used for just that?
> 
> ...


“There are weapons in those crates over there” I said pointing to some shipping crates not far from him “use your eyes next time”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 22, 2021)

Universe said:


> I relay the instructions to the crew and the boat went faster out to sea heading towards my private island that the hyena didn’t know that I had it had a palace and everything Jin needed to make weapons and armor for all of them as my armor needed repairs also my sword was falling apart “oh terrific my father’s last gift is falling apart”





Ollie the Otter said:


> The cat watched as the hailstorm of arrows bombarded them, hopefully thinking this plan wasn't a waste. He looked around, trying to see if anything could be used for cover of any sort.
> 
> Maybe there were barrels of crates here on this boat that could be used for just that?
> 
> ...


The boar-scorpion's eyes are wide open when the cat knows his name, but he focuses on more pressing matters.

Jin : I- I don't know-


Universe said:


> “There are weapons in those crates over there” I said pointing to some shipping crates not far from him “use your eyes next time”


He frowns and pokes on the dragon's nose.

Jin : That's pretty rude of you, kid. This is your personal boat, who's gonna know what's on it ?

Then he gets the crate open... but they're all empty inside.

Jin : SON OF A- we're fucking robbed blind !

He looks to the sailors.

Jin : Change of plan, get us out of here FAST !


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar-scorpion's eyes are wide open when the cat knows his name, but he focuses on more pressing matters.
> 
> Jin : I- I don't know-
> 
> ...


I relay the instructions to the crew who make the boat go faster towards my private island “we’re heading towards my private island nobody knows about but me and my father and now you two you will not tell anyone even on the threat of death got it?” I checked the cargo there was nothing but iron,nickel,and lots of other precious metals but the weapons were gone “OH COME ON”


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 22, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar-scorpion's eyes are wide open when the cat knows his name, but he focuses on more pressing matters.
> 
> Jin : I- I don't know-
> 
> ...


The cat nodded, looking toward the empty boxes, slowly pushing them over to cover certain areas where he may assume that the arrows would probably hit.

"We'll just use them empty or not! COver them in spaces where the arrows are most likely to land!," Tsu yelled, ducking to avoid a bolt that grazed the top of his head, thankfully with nothing serious being the result.

"Ooh, I'm so going to rip them apart when we come back...," the feline muttered icily under his breath, continuing to move the boxes in place.

Once they were, he took cover behind one of them, keeping an eye out for the arrows to make sure he needed to re-adjust the position of any boxes.


Universe said:


> “There are weapons in those crates over there” I said pointing to some shipping crates not far from him “use your eyes next time”


With a slight growl, the feline still used the boxes, more intent on living right now.

"I'll pass that off as panic and worry..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 22, 2021)

The boxes turn out to be life saviors against the arrows, and everyone is relatively safe... and, eventually, everything calms down, somewhat. The night time and the distance make it hard for the dogs to press the attack further ; the thick fog above the water of the sea helps to hide the boat, too.
But now it feels as cold as if walking into a cemetery above water, and Jin shivers a bit.
Thankfully, it's not long before they finally reach the secret island.
No wonder it's hidden from everyone and unknown to even Jin, the adoptive father of the dragon. The island is hidden behind such thick fog that severely limits vision, and there are metal spikes that have been planted down the ground at the depths of the water, making the surrounding area pretty much a hazzard zone for boats and ships.
The island looks unusually small from outside, with just a small cave above water. However, it's actually a much bigger secret hideout underground, built in such way that safely keeps water from flooding in.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 22, 2021)

Tsu peeked out from the hiding spot behind the box, silently thanking his small size as he looked and saw the pursuers were no more. Even though he would've liked to personally end them, this would have to do.

The feline stood up, stretching out as he looked over at the boat, then at the upcoming island that was approaching. Finally, he thought. A place where they won't be hunted like live animals for a few.

Tsu sat back down, leaving the boxes where they were just in case. Casually looking over at Jin, he pondered as to how he and his "son" managed to even end up there, and he was more curious as to what was the whole talk of taking back their kingdom and all that.

Still, questions for another time, and another day maybe. What concerned the cat more was if he'll ever find his axe, which he was longing to find once more. Besides that, he was glad to see everyone was relatively safe.

He laid down on the ship's surface, relieved that peace had come at last. He closed his eyes for a few, deciding to take a small breather.


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Tsu peeked out from the hiding spot behind the box, silently thanking his small size as he looked and saw the pursuers were no more. Even though he would've liked to personally end them, this would have to do.
> 
> The feline stood up, stretching out as he looked over at the boat, then at the upcoming island that was approaching. Finally, he thought. A place where they won't be hunted like live animals for a few.
> 
> ...


“Welcome to my private island it has everything you need for living and making weapons” I said stepping onto the island with the metals just as my sword falls apart “OH GREAT MY SWORD BROKE” I growled in annoyance


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 22, 2021)

As everyone settles in, Jin also takes a breather too, really tired now, after a long night running for his life away from the kidnappers.
In his half-asleep state, he still hears Universe's problem with the broken sword.

Jin : I'll... fix it for you... tomorrow... I just wanna rest now...

He lets out a yawn and rubs his face a bit.
Though, even then it's easy to see that he's really not OK all. Really on edge, in fact.
He looks like he's about to throw a big tantrum over something, but he's just keeping it to himself.
... The hammer. Must be it.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 22, 2021)

Tsu looked over at Jin, sighing a bit. Must've been back when they were gagged and bound, when the hyena was spinning something in his grimy paws....

The hammer? He was going to lose it over his hammer?

Well, maybe it had a special connection, like the cat and his axe, which he still hasn't found since his capture. He knew what it felt like to be apart from something so near and dear, and judging from how he was taking it, he really must be lost without it.

Maybe it was time to comfort him a bit, even if he doesn't know him.

Slowly getting up, the feline made his way next to Jin, sitting down quietly.

"Are you upset that he took the hammer?......because I understand if you are. I know what it's like to be apart from that one thing that is needed to make you whole, that singular item that many may see as just a tool, but it has a connection to you....like heart and soul. Is that what your hammer is like to you?," Tsu asked in a comforting voice, tilting his head a little.

He had seen men fall from war, broken as prisoners, and turned into monsters from losing their families, but the ones who lose their weapon, it's not just as simple.

Though the loss may not share the same equivalence, it still renders true to keep at one's side, that one very possession that completes a person. From what the cat was seeing, maybe this registered with the boar-scorpion too.

After all, his weapon is what makes him a  formidable foe. Without it, he's just some sort cat who can evade really well, so this he can relate to.


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> As everyone settles in, Jin also takes a breather too, really tired now, after a long night running for his life away from the kidnappers.
> In his half-asleep state, he still hears Universe's problem with the broken sword.
> 
> Jin : I'll... fix it for you... tomorrow... I just wanna rest now...
> ...


“Ok” I stared at a picture of my family “father I’m glad you don’t have to see this” I said really close to tears and full of anger I went out onto the island and punched a tree down “That stupid dumb hyena will be personally sent to hell by me!” That sword was all I had left of my birth father I collapsed onto the ground and finally I let my tears flow


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 22, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> "Are you upset that he took the hammer?......because I understand if you are. I know what it's like to be apart from that one thing that is needed to make you whole, that singular item that many may see as just a tool, but it has a connection to you....like heart and soul. Is that what your hammer is like to you?,"


Jin : It's my very first creation in my whole career as a blacksmith, and one I've been using up to this day, to make weapons and armors for my son's entire royal family and army... so yes, I am really upset about it.

The boar clenches his fists like he wants to punch the wall and get all his knuckles in a bloody mess right now, but instead all he does is gripping his arms in a really impatient manner.
He looks like he wants to cry, but is holding back because he doesn't want to cry in front of his son. Even if it's just his adopted son, not blood-related.



Universe said:


> “Ok” I stared at a picture of my family “father I’m glad you don’t have to see this” I said really close to tears and full of anger I went out onto the island and punched a tree down “That stupid dumb hyena will be personally sent to hell by me!” That sword was all I had left of my birth father I collapsed onto the ground and finally I let my tears flow


... That is, until the dragon lets it all out first.
Jin looks at his son, then over the equipment for making weapons and armors in the cave. Everything he'd need is here, except his hammer.
He sits there, still, for a while, then stands up and walks over the anvil, taking the dragon's sword wth him, and grabs the tool hammer. He dips the sword in the forge untl it's heated enough, then rests it on the anvil. With each "conk !" of the hammer, he growls.

_... But that will not stop me.
I am incredible.
Invincible.
Indestructible.
Unstoppable.
I. AM.
The chosen blacksmith.
Of the seven continents._

With the last few touches, the sword is fixed back as new like it was nothing.


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : It's my very first creation in my whole career as a blacksmith, and one I've been using up to this day, to make weapons and armors for my son's entire royal family and army... so yes, I am really upset about it.
> 
> The boar clenches his fists like he wants to punch the wall and get all his knuckles in a bloody mess right now, but instead all he does is gripping his arms in a really impatient manner.
> He looks like he wants to cry, but is holding back because he doesn't want to cry in front of his son. Even if it's just his adopted son, not blood-related.
> ...


I looked up “this is all my fault!” I cried out heartbroken “I let this whole kingdom down maybe I am unsuitable for the throne!” I wasn’t as ok as I had let on I was a hothead I just wanted to prove I was worthy of being king. “This is my responsibility I promised I’d keep everyone safe I couldn’t even protect myself” I curled up in the fetal position “I’m not worthy to be king”


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 22, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : It's my very first creation in my whole career as a blacksmith, and one I've been using up to this day, to make weapons and armors for my son's entire royal family and army... so yes, I am really upset about it.
> 
> The boar clenches his fists like he wants to punch the wall and get all his knuckles in a bloody mess right now, but instead all he does is gripping his arms in a really impatient manner.
> He looks like he wants to cry, but is holding back because he doesn't want to cry in front of his son. Even if it's just his adopted son, not blood-related.
> ...


Tsu nodded slowly, wondering what the boar-scorpion's career was like, since he himself had not taken any professions whatsoever.

"Ah.....well, we'll get it back....I'm sure of it.....we'll get your hammer, and we'll hammer that hyena's face in, without a doubt....," the feline said reassuringly, watching at Jin sat there.

It was like he almost felt his sorrow, because he knew exactly what he felt like. When he saw him go and reforge the dragon's sword with literal ease, it amazed hi. For someone to snap back that fast with the sheer essence of determination was truly remarkable as it was a spectacle.

"I see.......," was all the cat could say, smiling a little at this moment. He was sure of it, they would definitely get back at this.

The score would be settled soon, but not now.

Soon...


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 22, 2021)

Universe said:


> I looked up “this is all my fault!” I cried out heartbroken “I let this whole kingdom down maybe I am unsuitable for the throne!” I wasn’t as ok as I had let on I was a hothead I just wanted to prove I was worthy of being king. “This is my responsibility I promised I’d keep everyone safe I couldn’t even protect myself” I curled up in the fetal position “I’m not worthy to be king”





Ollie the Otter said:


> Tsu nodded slowly, wondering what the boar-scorpion's career was like, since he himself had not taken any professions whatsoever.
> 
> "Ah.....well, we'll get it back....I'm sure of it.....we'll get your hammer, and we'll hammer that hyena's face in, without a doubt....," the feline said reassuringly, watching at Jin sat there.
> 
> ...


The boar-scorpion walks over the dragon, and puts the sword in his hand.

Jin : Son. I fixed the sword for you. So make it count. When we face that hyena again, you make sure that you cut him down right where he stands, with this sword, to get my hammer back. Then we can rebuild the kingdom back together.

He holds on the dragon's paw.

Jin : I can't speak for... the rest of the entire kingdom. But I can speak for myself. No matter what happened, no matter what will happen, I always believe in you. I always believe in my son.


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar-scorpion walks over the dragon, and puts the sword in his hand.
> 
> Jin : Son. I fixed the sword for you. So make it count. When we face that hyena again, you make sure that you cut him down right where he stands, with this sword, to get my hammer back. Then we can rebuild the kingdom back together.
> 
> ...


“I’ll show him what it means to be king!” I said triumphantly standing up “I think I need something to wear on my head.” I said after hitting my head on the ceiling of the cave. “Ow that hurt I’m ok though” I said reassuringly “and I know just how to sneak in too”


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 22, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar-scorpion walks over the dragon, and puts the sword in his hand.
> 
> Jin : Son. I fixed the sword for you. So make it count. When we face that hyena again, you make sure that you cut him down right where he stands, with this sword, to get my hammer back. Then we can rebuild the kingdom back together.
> 
> ...


The cat watched this rather tender moment, nodding a little. It was always a good thing when a father goes and helps out an adoptive son, even if they aren't related by blood.

Bonds are something that money cannot buy, and are impossible to afford. It's only made through a sheer connection of believing in the other, and always to make sure you let the other know that you have their back.

At least, that's what Tsu's people told him.

Seeing these two share such a powerful bond made him want to forge a bond stronger than steel with someone, but possibly, that day would come later.

As of right now, they each had a job to do, and there wasn't going to be anything to stop them further.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 22, 2021)

Universe said:


> “I’ll show him what it means to be king!” I said triumphantly standing up “I think I need something to wear on my head.” I said after hitting my head on the ceiling of the cave. “Ow that hurt I’m ok though” I said reassuringly “and I know just how to sneak in too”





Ollie the Otter said:


> The cat watched this rather tender moment, nodding a little. It was always a good thing when a father goes and helps out an adoptive son, even if they aren't related by blood.
> 
> Bonds are something that money cannot buy, and are impossible to afford. It's only made through a sheer connection of believing in the other, and always to make sure you let the other know that you have their back.
> 
> ...


Jin : Heh, that was quick.

He chuckles a bit, seeing how the dragon changes from defeated and lost to iron-willed and determined so fast. He's glad to see the change, but he hopes it stays, too.

Jin : I guess this will have to be our hideout and base of operation for now... but, there's something else that worries me more than my hammer being lost...

He looks out the entrance of the cave.

Jin : I don't know what's become of my team now... my war band. I've lost contact with them ever since the kingdom went to shit like this.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 22, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Heh, that was quick.
> 
> He chuckles a bit, seeing how the dragon changes from defeated and lost to iron-willed and determined so fast. He's glad to see the change, but he hopes it stays, too.
> 
> ...


The cat looked over at Jin, hearing about his group losing contact.

Sadly, same would go for the feline's Viking group as well. If he at least knew where they were, things would be much easier with their large warships and domineering force.

But, for now, they were on their own, so they would have to make do for the time being.

"I'm sure we'll find some contacts later on of yours. Maybe we might run into them much later, but always know patience is a virtue.....so it may either take some time, or it may happen much sooner than we think...who knows?," Tsu said, starting to groom his fur.

He wondered what they boar=scorpion's people were like. Were they fierce and plunder-prone like his people? Only Jin would know, but he had bigger matters on his paws at the moment.

Questions would have to wait so it seems.


----------



## Universe (Apr 23, 2021)

I rubbed my head trying to get it to stop throbbing “Ow ow ow ow” It hurt really badly but so did my tail as it still had an arrow in it “oh that darn arrow I completely forgot about it” I tried to pull the arrow out and yelped in pain unable to “YOWWWW”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 23, 2021)

The boar chuckles a bit, then rubs the dragon's forehead. Then he looks at the arrow in his tail.

Jin : Alright, just hold still son, I'm gonna pull it out. I promise it won't hurt much, a'ight ? It's just gonna be like an ant stinging-

He suddenly yanks the arrow out before finshing, then immediately puts his hand on the injury to prevent bleeding.

Jin : Anyone here got any bandages ? Need some here !


----------



## Universe (Apr 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar chuckles a bit, then rubs the dragon's forehead. Then he looks at the arrow in his tail.
> 
> Jin : Alright, just hold still son, I'm gonna pull it out. I promise it won't hurt much, a'ight ? It's just gonna be like an ant stinging-
> 
> ...


“AHHHH AHHH IT HURTS SO BAD” I yelped trying to hold still “Why the tail why did it have to be the tail?!” I could feel the pain go up my spine and throughout my entire body luckily there were a box of bandages nearby.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 23, 2021)

The cat watched this go down, wondering how a dragon of that size couldn't take an arrow to the tail, but maybe everyone tolerated pain differently?

As Tsu pondered on this, hearing the request for bandages made his ears perk, and with a small search, eh found them nearby.

Walking over to Jin, he handed him quite the bunch, enough to wrap the tail thoroughly.

"Here you go."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 23, 2021)

Universe said:


> “AHHHH AHHH IT HURTS SO BAD” I yelped trying to hold still “Why the tail why did it have to be the tail?!” I could feel the pain go up my spine and throughout my entire body luckily there were a box of bandages nearby.





Ollie the Otter said:


> The cat watched this go down, wondering how a dragon of that size couldn't take an arrow to the tail, but maybe everyone tolerated pain differently?
> 
> As Tsu pondered on this, hearing the request for bandages made his ears perk, and with a small search, eh found them nearby.
> 
> ...


The boar quickly and carefully bandages the dragon's tail, then... hugs it, in his arms.

Jin : Heh, there you go son.

He gently kisses the dragon's forehead, and gives him a hug.

Jin : Look at my baby boy. Being incredible every day.

Then he stretches and lets out a yawn.

Jin : OK, now I REALLY need some sleep, guys... that was a long night of running and I seriously need some shut-eyes now.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 23, 2021)

Tsu nodded, getting up as he looked over at something, then shrugged, looking back at Jin.

"Alright pal, go ahead and get some rest. Today was......interesting, but I'm sure tomorrow, we'll begin other things, guaranteed. For now, sleep is needed," the cat said, walking over to some rocks nearby, sitting down as he began to skip some stones across the ocean surface that the island was surrounded by.

Granted, they didn't go quite far, but this was merely an activity to take his mind off of his axe.

But another thing that still went unanswered was how the hell he ended up there to begin with. From what he had heard, these two whom were prisoners with him worked on that castle, and seemed to be either related to royalty, affiliated with them via commissions.

Regardless, he'd ask them later, as he had no clue what to think. Why him of all people? Surely there were folks of far more value? He was but a mere, scrawny Viking feline whom had woken up bound and gagged, and he couldn't even get proper revenge underway.

No matter though. Maybe his new allies would tell him more about themselves and their roles once they were rejuvenated.

"Quietly, the feline took a branch from a tree, sharpening it to where it was another makeshift spear, sitting it next to him as he curled into a ball, and slept quietly, keeping the crude weapon close to him.


----------



## Universe (Apr 23, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Tsu nodded, getting up as he looked over at something, then shrugged, looking back at Jin.
> 
> "Alright pal, go ahead and get some rest. Today was......interesting, but I'm sure tomorrow, we'll begin other things, guaranteed. For now, sleep is needed," the cat said, walking over to some rocks nearby, sitting down as he began to skip some stones across the ocean surface that the island was surrounded by.
> 
> ...


I then fell asleep from fatigue and from the pain “why must they always aim for the tail” I muttered in my sleep as I slept my belly up sure nobody could find us “I love you dad I hope to get my kingdom back”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 23, 2021)

The hideout keeps everyone safe from what's going on outside right now, and they have a somewhat peaceful rest for the night.
But the hideout also makes it hard to tell what time is it of the day ; the only entrance in and out of the place is covered by the near-permanent fog outside, even when it's day time the sunlight can barely pierce through.
The boar wakes up and stretches a bit, then looks at the others, see if anyone else is awake...


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 23, 2021)

Tsu seemed to have been either dreaming of sleep fighting with something, as as soon as he woke up, he sprang to his feet, quickly looking around, holding the makeshift spear in an offensive angle.

"WHO!??......oh......guess it wasn't real then...," the cat muttered, gently sitting the weapon down, sighing as he began to stretch, some angles more bone-twisting than the last.

As soon as he was done though, he looked over to Jin, waving a bit.

"Apologies if that may or may not have startled you.....apparently that whole capture incident is not sitting well with me yet...."


----------



## Universe (Apr 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The hideout keeps everyone safe from what's going on outside right now, and they have a somewhat peaceful rest for the night.
> But the hideout also makes it hard to tell what time is it of the day ; the only entrance in and out of the place is covered by the near-permanent fog outside, even when it's day time the sunlight can barely pierce through.
> The boar wakes up and stretches a bit, then looks at the others, see if anyone else is awake...


I was awake and staring at my birth father’s picture “happy birthday sire” I said in a tone  that sounded noble “I’m sorry for loosing your kingdom I hope you’re not mad at me I intend to get it back and kill the usurper personality” I was revealing to tsu who I really was the king of dragon kingdom.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 23, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Tsu seemed to have been either dreaming of sleep fighting with something, as as soon as he woke up, he sprang to his feet, quickly looking around, holding the makeshift spear in an offensive angle.
> 
> "WHO!??......oh......guess it wasn't real then...," the cat muttered, gently sitting the weapon down, sighing as he began to stretch, some angles more bone-twisting than the last.
> 
> ...


The boar does indeed get startled a bit at the cat getting kind of jumpy and on edge. For a second he almost thinks the cat has lost it and is about to attack, but thankfully it's just a dream.
Bad, but just a dream.

Jin : Relax, dude. I'm pretty sure no-one can find us here. So... just chill-



Universe said:


> I was awake and staring at my birth father’s picture “happy birthday sire” I said in a tone  that sounded noble “I’m sorry for loosing your kingdom I hope you’re not mad at me I intend to get it back and kill the usurper personality” I was revealing to tsu who I really was the king of dragon kingdom.


He cuts himself off when hearing the dragon, and clicks his tongue. He walks over and gently pokes the dragon's tail.

Jin : Ya just can't keep it a secret, eh kid ? Gotta think out loud like that all the time ?

He sits down next to the dragon.

Jin : Everyone's vibing until an uneducated non-dragon commoner like me tells a prince, soon-to-be king, what not to do to be an actual king. Heh.

The boar chuckles a bit.

Jin : Maybe that's why it happened. Whole kingdom went ape shit and lost it cuz they can't stand a pig like me being a dragon's father, hehe.


----------



## Universe (Apr 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar does indeed get startled a bit at the cat getting kind of jumpy and on edge. For a second he almost thinks the cat has lost it and is about to attack, but thankfully it's just a dream.
> Bad, but just a dream.
> 
> Jin : Relax, dude. I'm pretty sure no-one can find us here. So... just chill-
> ...


“I’m pretty sure my sire knew what he was doing” I replied still in my noble tone “I think that hyena was just jealous he has no idea how much work it is to be a king it’s not all sit on the throne all day do whatever you want it’s hard work you have to make the subjects like you and that’s hard work then you fight for your kingdom show them that you’re with them all the way I think they’re  just jealous that they couldn’t be my father and I love you just as much as I loved him I looked up to him king Draco I really miss him you know the last thing he promised me was to keep the kingdom safe I failed”


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar does indeed get startled a bit at the cat getting kind of jumpy and on edge. For a second he almost thinks the cat has lost it and is about to attack, but thankfully it's just a dream.
> Bad, but just a dream.
> 
> Jin : Relax, dude. I'm pretty sure no-one can find us here. So... just chill-
> ...


The feline nodded, sitting down as he rubbed his head slowly, growling a little as he scratched at the floor a little.

"Right right, you'll have to pardon that.....I'm just glad it wasn't another sleep frenzy......it's just going to take a while to bypass what had happened when we were there......," the cat explained, looking back at the boar-scorpion.

He was, in truth, unnerved. He wasn't sure how he could function without the effective work of his group, but he believed that his group that he was with would help him out, hopefully.

Casually, he sat back down, wondering what to do with the rest of his time, plucking at the spear with some worry.


----------



## Universe (Apr 23, 2021)

I just stared at at the golden trimmed scroll of king Draco “I miss you sire I miss you so much what would you do in this situation?” I never knew my birth father for long I was only 10 when he was killed in battle. “dad what was my sire like?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 23, 2021)

Universe said:


> “I’m pretty sure my sire knew what he was doing” I replied still in my noble tone “I think that hyena was just jealous he has no idea how much work it is to be a king it’s not all sit on the throne all day do whatever you want it’s hard work you have to make the subjects like you and that’s hard work then you fight for your kingdom show them that you’re with them all the way”





Ollie the Otter said:


> The feline nodded, sitting down as he rubbed his head slowly, growling a little as he scratched at the floor a little.
> 
> "Right right, you'll have to pardon that.....I'm just glad it wasn't another sleep frenzy......it's just going to take a while to bypass what had happened when we were there......," the cat explained, looking back at the boar-scorpion.
> 
> ...


Jin looks out the entrance, concerned as well.

Jin : ... I don't think that hyena is the one to be the new king. I have a feeling he's only a henchman at best, and someone else much nastier is behind.

He then glances back to the equipment that he can make weapons with.

Jin : ... This is only enough for some basic equipment. Can't make anything fancy like I used to. But it'll have to do. So, my son got the sword. Everyone else, name your "main" and I'll get you armed with something. Then we're moving out.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 23, 2021)

The feline's ears shot up violently when Jin mentioned the weapons, and how he could arm people with their main again. Tsu had to resist impaling the ground with his makeshift spear when he heard this, but did his best to keep himself under control.

"I work best with an axe......," the cat said, still fiddling with the spear to try to see if he could get something working with it.

But at the thought that the hyena wouldn't be the one in charge, but someone worse than him, it made his skin crawl. He wondered what kind of loathsome fiend would take the throne, but royalty never really concerned him much.

For his allies, he'll think differently.


----------



## Universe (Apr 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin looks out the entrance, concerned as well.
> 
> Jin : ... I don't think that hyena is the one to be the new king. I have a feeling he's only a henchman at best, and someone else much nastier is behind.
> 
> ...


“NO ONE’S BEING KING BUT ME!” I yelled in anger and determination. “I’ve got an idea of how to get in and we’ll need stealth” I said sternly sounding like my father when we had gone hunting. “One loud noise and they’ll know we’re there the good news is Only I know where the secret passageways are they are in the back of the castle  in my bedroom and there is even one in the throne room.”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 23, 2021)

Universe said:


> I just stared at at the golden trimmed scroll of king Draco “I miss you sire I miss you so much what would you do in this situation?” I never knew my birth father for long I was only 10 when he was killed in battle. “dad what was my sire like?”


Jin : I don't know him very well, sorry son. Couldn't have much time for myself, almost always in the workshop to keep everyone's equipment in good condition. But he seemed like a good person.



Ollie the Otter said:


> The feline's ears shot up violently when Jin mentioned the weapons, and how he could arm people with their main again. Tsu had to resist impaling the ground with his makeshift spear when he heard this, but did his best to keep himself under control.
> 
> "I work best with an axe......," the cat said, still fiddling with the spear to try to see if he could get something working with it.
> 
> ...


Jin : Axe, got it... let's see...

He stumbles around a bit, obviously not very used to having limited equipment to work with, but for the most part he gets the job done.





The weapon is finished, but the boar has an unsatisfied look on his face. Not because of the quality... probably more so of the appearance, the over-all design.
He sighs and gives the axe to the cat, looking kind of down.

Jin : I tried.



Universe said:


> “NO ONE’S BEING KING BUT ME!” I yelled in anger and determination. “I’ve got an idea of how to get in and we’ll need stealth” I said sternly sounding like my father when we had gone hunting. “One loud noise and they’ll know we’re there the good news is Only I know where the secret passageways are they are in the back of the castle  in my bedroom and there is even one in the throne room.”


The boar listens to the dragon's plan, and shakes his head.

Jin : So much for secret, son... but I guess at a time like this, secrets are off the window. But, I think we should start small first, the castle is best to deal with last in my opinion. For now, we need a steady source of supplies. Farms, for foods. Mines, for materials for our equipment.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 23, 2021)

Tsu watched as the boar-scorpion worked on the axe, and when he was done with it, the cat gently took it, looking it over with a soft smile.

"I dunno, looks great to me! Don't see a thing wrong with it, not a thing!," the cat said, twirling the axe in between his fingers, getting a feel for the weapon.

After spinning it around a little, he went over to the severed branch that he had, dulling the sharp point. Once he was done with that, he used the axe the chop some more trees down, then withdrew some string from his pocket. Once he did, he carved small grooves in between the upper and lower parts of the long branch, then used the axe to carve a distinct curved shape with it.

Finally, he cut some branches off, skinning them down to a fairly skinny angle, then sharpened the tip to where it had a pointed wooden end, nodding a little.

"There we go. Now the setup is done," the feline said with satisfaction, looking over the axe with pride and joy.

"You shall conquer many foes, this I am sure of!"


----------



## Universe (Apr 23, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Tsu watched as the boar-scorpion worked on the axe, and when he was done with it, the cat gently took it, looking it over with a soft smile.
> 
> "I dunno, looks great to me! Don't see a thing wrong with it, not a thing!," the cat said, twirling the axe in between his fingers, getting a feel for the weapon.
> 
> ...


“No one else knows about it but us I swear!” I said then sighed fine I think they’ll be loyal to me because they’ve known me longer for like 22 years then there’s the reputation of my sire that should do us some favors” I said hopefully


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 24, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Tsu watched as the boar-scorpion worked on the axe, and when he was done with it, the cat gently took it, looking it over with a soft smile.
> 
> "I dunno, looks great to me! Don't see a thing wrong with it, not a thing!," the cat said, twirling the axe in between his fingers, getting a feel for the weapon.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “No one else knows about it but us I swear!” I said then sighed fine I think they’ll be loyal to me because they’ve known me longer for like 22 years then there’s the reputation of my sire that should do us some favors” I said hopefully


Jin : I trust we won't have spies within this place...

The boar-scorpion replies, looking over everyone, with a concerned and suspicious tone of voice.

Jin : Alright, that's about it. Anyone else need any other weapon ? I can make a few more, then all of us need to move out. In the worst scenario that our enemies, somehow, find this place, there won't be any of us, less chance of our cover being blown.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 24, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I trust we won't have spies within this place...
> 
> The boar-scorpion replies, looking over everyone, with a concerned and suspicious tone of voice.
> 
> Jin : Alright, that's about it. Anyone else need any other weapon ? I can make a few more, then all of us need to move out. In the worst scenario that our enemies, somehow, find this place, there won't be any of us, less chance of our cover being blown.


The cat looks himself over once more, feeling rather armed-to-the-teeth at the moment. His axe seemed to be most of what he needed, but the other weapons he had on him served as a bonus so it seemed.

"All good here! The only thing I need now is vengeance!," Tsu said eagerly, ready and thirsty for the taste of battle once more, this time, prepared.

He sat and watched Jin with a playful, yet hinting look in his eye, just waiting for the chance to attack an enemy at a moment's notice.


----------



## Universe (Apr 24, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I trust we won't have spies within this place...
> 
> The boar-scorpion replies, looking over everyone, with a concerned and suspicious tone of voice.
> 
> Jin : Alright, that's about it. Anyone else need any other weapon ? I can make a few more, then all of us need to move out. In the worst scenario that our enemies, somehow, find this place, there won't be any of us, less chance of our cover being blown.


“I could use a shield“ I said not sure how he would react to that “If it’s not too much trouble”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 24, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> The cat looks himself over once more, feeling rather armed-to-the-teeth at the moment. His axe seemed to be most of what he needed, but the other weapons he had on him served as a bonus so it seemed.
> 
> "All good here! The only thing I need now is vengeance!," Tsu said eagerly, ready and thirsty for the taste of battle once more, this time, prepared.
> 
> He sat and watched Jin with a playful, yet hinting look in his eye, just waiting for the chance to attack an enemy at a moment's notice.





Universe said:


> “I could use a shield“ I said not sure how he would react to that “If it’s not too much trouble”


Jin : A shield, hm ? Which type do you like, son ? Heater shield, kite shield, tower shield, targe, or buckler ?

He explains further to help his son decide :

A heater shield is triangle-shaped and medium-sized, balanced between offense and defense.
Kite shield looks like a water/tear drop, but upside down, usually longer.
A tower shield is the biggest and longest, but it's purely for defense and not ideal for offense because of its size and weight.
A targe is a round shield with good offense and defense like a heater shield.
A buckler is the smallest, just bigger than one's hand. Round-shaped like a targe, but with only a handle at the center. More for "aggressive/active defense", or straight-up offense.


----------



## Universe (Apr 24, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : A shield, hm ? Which type do you like, son ? Heater shield, kite shield, tower shield, targe, or buckler ?
> 
> He explains further to help his son decide :
> 
> ...


“A buckler shield sounds great” I said imagining throwing it like a spear “I can throw it right?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 24, 2021)

Universe said:


> “A buckler shield sounds great” I said imagining throwing it like a spear “I can throw it right?”


The boar-scorpion looks pretty dumbfounded by his son's question, like he doesn't know how to react or what to feel about it.

Jin : ... N-no, you don't throw a shield. Why would you ?

He doesn't want to jump to conclusions immediately either, so he still asks the dragon. If this shield-throwing idea is an uncommon, unorthodox form of fighting that he's never heard of until now, then he does wanna know about it now.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 24, 2021)

When the dragon mentions throwing his shield in combat, it even took the cat by surprise, who stopped admiring his new axe specifically to look at the pair.

Tossing the shield at the enemy? Either directly or away?

Truthfully, unheard of, for good purpose.


He had never met a soul alive who planned to throw their shield. Was this some sort of....ulterior motive when the main weapon was down? An ultimatum in battle? Last-ditch effort for victory with an unorthodox method?

Curious, Tsu sat up, eager to see how Universe would defend this idea.


----------



## Universe (Apr 24, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> When the dragon mentions throwing his shield in combat, it even took the cat by surprise, who stopped admiring his new axe specifically to look at the pair.
> 
> Tossing the shield at the enemy? Either directly or away?
> 
> ...


I scratched my head “it’s not something that the enemy would be expecting” I said which was true I sighed “it just sounded better in my head that’s all”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 24, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> When the dragon mentions throwing his shield in combat, it even took the cat by surprise, who stopped admiring his new axe specifically to look at the pair.
> 
> Tossing the shield at the enemy? Either directly or away?
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> I scratched my head “it’s not something that the enemy would be expecting” I said which was true I sighed “it just sounded better in my head that’s all”


The boar chuckles a bit at the dragon's idea.

Jin : Is it like the pommel-throwing "end them rightly" joke, son ?

But he still shakes his head.

Jin : I mean sure, you can throw it, ir's the smallest and lightest type of shield after all... but I still kind of advise against it. But I also wanna know, do you know how to use a buckler son ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 24, 2021)

Intrigued, the cat listened on, interested to see what else that the two would speak of next.

Perhaps if he listened closely, he could learn a thing or two here. And not by just sheer combat alone, but maybe through events like these.

Either way it went, it kept Tsu's attention, which was good enough for him.

Intently, he listened, gently gliding his paw along the bladed part of his ax.


----------



## Universe (Apr 24, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar chuckles a bit at the dragon's idea.
> 
> Jin : Is it like the pommel-throwing "end them rightly" joke, son ?
> 
> ...


“Not really” I said embarrassed “this is so embarrassing”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 24, 2021)

Jin : It's alright son, at least you don't go with a tower shield, it'd have been awkward to use. OK so... it's a pretty hard equipment to use, for certain.

He looks around to find a good object to demonstrate, and finds the cover of a crate. He breaks it into smaller pieces, just somewhat bigger than his hand. He holds it with his arm stretched, keeping the piece of wood far away from him.
Then he holds a sword with the other hand, on the side.

Jin : First and foremost, because of its small size, you keep it far away from you like this, to prevent enemies from getting close to attack you. Because of its lightweight, you can move it around in front of you pretty quick to make sure their attacks are interrupted and hindered.

Jin : This is called "active defense". Instead of simply holding your buckler still in place to block an attack, you need to actually move it to deflect or parry instead. With your arm stretched out like this, you won't have much strength to resist heavy attacks from, say, axes or hammers, so you need to actively knock them away.

Jin : In case the opponent gets past your sword and is now in close, grappling distance, where the long blade of your sword is ineffective, you can punch them in the face with the shield, like you have a metal fist. Same goes for if you manage to get past the enemy's sword and close in.

Jin : In general, that's how you use a buckler.


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2021)

I sighed sure I was just going to knock myself out with it by accident “I’m not going to be able to knock myself out by accident with this thing am I?” I asked just to be safe and prevent that from happening.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 25, 2021)

Jin : That... is really about how good you are at handling weapons. But then there's just the case of "shit happens" too, y'know. Even experts can mess up sometimes. But with time you'll get the hang of it.

He walks over to the forge.

Jin : So, buckler it is, son ? Or you wanna change your mind for something else ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : That... is really about how good you are at handling weapons. But then there's just the case of "shit happens" too, y'know. Even experts can mess up sometimes. But with time you'll get the hang of it.
> 
> He walks over to the forge.
> 
> Jin : So, buckler it is, son ? Or you wanna change your mind for something else ?


“Buckler” I said quickly my ears twitching “I want the Buckler” I declared definitely “I will not fail the kingdom again” I said curling up


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2021)

Jin : Buckler it is then.

The boar gets to work with the shield for the dragon. With the available materials, he can only make a standard-looking one though. Nothing as fancy as back then.
A relatively small, black buckler with some geometry-like pattern on the surface.







Jin : Here you go son. See if it fits you.


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2021)

I tried it on and was able to put it on “ok let’s hope I can remember how to use it” I muttered


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2021)

With that out of the way, everyone leaves the hideout and quietly gets back to the boat, leaving the foggy island.

Jin : First thing first... we need a secure source of supplies. For that, we need to find a farm, village or something, closest to our hideout. Then a mine for materials to keep our weapons in good conditions. Anyone got any ideas ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2021)

I thought for a second “how about my father’s personal mine? He only told me about it” I had a sneaking suspicion that one of my crew was eavesdropping on our conversation


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2021)

Jin : If it's close enough that our trips don't get too long and risky, then it works.

The boar nods at the dragon's suggestion, though rather oblivious to the thought that the crew might be eavesdropping on what they're talking about.
He probably trusts that even if the crew do, they're loyal to the dragon to not try anything funny.

Jin : How far is it to there by the way ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2021)

“Three miles from here” I answered trying to figure out why my crew was eavesdropping. “I’m not sure why father had it put there but there was an abundance of this strong metal called titanium it’s indestructible”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2021)

Jin : Titanium huh...

The boar scratches his chin a bit, as if trying to remember something.

Jin : Could've sworn I heard that material somewhere before... ugh, my brain is gold fish today apparently.

He waves his hand dismissively, and goes back to focusing on the way ahead, as the boat slowly exits the foggy area and the world outside comes into view.
Following the dragon's direction, the boat quietly sail across the water until it reaches a river bank. The coast is clear.

Jin : Alright, let's see this personal mine, kid.


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2021)

It was a beauty gold with silver trimming and mine carts filled with titanium ore “wow must’ve heard we were coming” I said impressed by how fast they got ready for us.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2021)

Even from outside the mine, the boar-scorpion is mesmerized by the shiny golden/silver colors sparkling before his eyes, but he suddenly brings up his hand and stops everyone from getting any closer.

Jin : ... I don't trust this. Looks like a trap.


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2021)

“What do you mean?” I was confused “why would it be a trap?” It was my father’s personal mine “it’s my father’s personal mine”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2021)

Jin : Tell me, who'd have prepared a mine cart of materials and just left it there in the open, so convenient for us to come by and retrieve ? And if it's your father's personal mine, I don't see anyone guarding it. The place is empty, as if abandoned.

He gets rather suspicious.

Jin : Plus, we did not tell anyone that we'd come here now... so, someone must have been watching us, or even expecting us to come here.

He keeps his weapon ready.

Jin : Stay on your guard. If we get bandits jumping at us here, we're ready.


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2021)

The guards were right behind us watching us I could hear their movements “the guards are right behind us” I said matter of factly “I’ve been here before when I was younger except I’ve never seen them do that before” the guards looked surprised to hear my voice


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2021)

Jin : ... Still, we didn't tell anyone we'd come here, so I have a feeling someone is spying on us.

Then, just to make sure they're not going to walk right into some sort of trap, he looks at one of the guards.

Jin : You, come in there with me. You go first.


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2021)

The guard nodded then went in first it was safe “they would never hurt me or my companions” I was still on edge


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2021)

The boar doesn't respond, but have that look of "I'll be the judge of that" on his face as he follows the guard.
He stands corrected though, it's safe.
Even as unbelievable and unusual as it is.

Jin : ... I guess that's that. Alright, some of us gotta get this cart back to the boat and back to the hideout. Some others, stay here to guard this mine, this will have to be another "base", in a way. The rest, with me and Universe, we need to get ourselves a farm or something.


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2021)

My boat crew moves the cart to the boat and the guards keep the mine safe “now what?” I asked nervously


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2021)

Jin : We look for the nearest farm or town, anything like that, and appoint it as our... food source...

The look on his face shows that he doesn't feel too comfortable about what he just said. But he just shakes his head and waves his hand dismissively again.

Jin : That sounds way worse when I said it out loud, but you know what I mean. We gonna need foods if we're gonna live through this. So yeah, just get the closest farm near our hideout to-... do you smell smoke around here ? Like, something is burning- oh shit !

He cuts himself off when he sees what looks like a big fire from a distance.

Jin : Everyone get there quick !


----------



## Universe (Apr 29, 2021)

I ran faster than I’ve ever run before “I’ve never run this fast before” I admitted annoyed with myself


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 29, 2021)

When they get to where the fire is, it's a village under attack by arsonists. The fire isn't too big but is spreading, though the villagers are also being harrassed by the african wild dog raiders.
Smoke in the air, fire and brimstone devouring homes.

Jin : Universe, with me, get those raiders ! Guards, evacuate the people and put the fire off !


----------



## Universe (Apr 29, 2021)

They ran and put the fire out. “I don’t know what I can do!” I shouted confused


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 29, 2021)

Universe said:


> They ran and put the fire out. “I don’t know what I can do!” I shouted confused


The boar seems frustrated at the dragon's response but quickly puts it aside and tells himself that the dragon has been inside the castle for too long and barely gone outside at all.

Jin : Just fight them off and save your people, dammit !

Then he shoves a crossbow in the dragon's hand, and rushes inside the village.
The raiders now start to target the guards as well, but the boar gets in the way and faces the attackers head-on.

Jin : I... am... INCREDIBLE !

He delivers a shield bash right in the face of the warg mount, knocking the raider off to the ground and stunning the mount considerably.


----------



## Universe (Apr 30, 2021)

I shoot one of them with the crossbow somehow. “Ok that was a lucky shot” I said to myself not sure how I did that


----------



## PC Master Race (May 1, 2021)

Universe's lucky shot strikes at the one that got knocked down from Jin's shield bash earlier, causing him to yelp in pain of the arrow going right through his large ears. The shot also causes the other attackers to see the dragon from the distance, but Jin tries his best to make sure all of them focus on him and leave the dragon alone.

Jin : Hey bitches, you want a piece of me !?

He pounds his fist on the shield as loud as he can to provoke them, then bashes the shield on the stunned warg again and kicks it in the face so hard it falls to the ground a short distance away from him.

Jin : Come and get it !

Now would be the chance for Universe to press the attack...


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2021)

I shot the other dog killing him instantly “wow I’m a better shot than I thought” I said impressed with myself


----------



## PC Master Race (May 1, 2021)

Due to the rowdy scene Jin is causing, the dogs are too distracted to notice that another shot has claimed one of them.
That is, until the sound of the dog falling to the ground alerts them. The ones in Jin's sight quickly disengage and rush to the dragon instead ; before he realizes what they're doing, though, those behind him rush in to attack in his blind side.

Jin : Son of a- !

Meanwhile, there are roughly 5 of them, riding wargs, coming at Universe with their shield raised and their axes readied.


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2021)

I shot one dog after another. “DIE YOU BITCHES” I yelled killing them “this is too easy it’s never supposed to be easy!”


----------



## PC Master Race (May 1, 2021)

Raider : You think this is some game for you brat !?

Universe manages to land some arrows on them, but not enough to stop them in their track.
As they get close, they ready their weapons to really cut the dragon down.

Raider : Die you little shit !


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2021)

I raised my shield and flipped him over my shoulder. “Cool it Buster” I said annoyed with them at this point.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 2, 2021)

Universe only manages to annoy and piss the attackers off in return as well. Especially the one that gets flipped and thrown over.
The dismounted warg is let loose and rushes at Universe, leaping on his back trying to bite his neck.
The other raiders close in and surround the dragon, axes all in hands readied to bisect the dragon.


----------



## Universe (May 2, 2021)

“Dad help me!” I yelled unable to move and scared out of my mind “I’ve never been in this position before”


----------



## PC Master Race (May 2, 2021)

As Universe is immobilized and pinned, the warg delivers a pretty painful bite right in his neck, only somewhat resisted due to his hard scales.
His massive wings and tail somewhat shield him from dangerous attacks, but become free targets for the raiders to hack their way through with the axes, and the warg mounts to chomp down. His naturally hard scales can only do so much against such fury of bites from the wargs and the axe blades.
Jin only has his scorpion shell plates covering his back, but the rest of his body is unarmored and exposed ; even with a shield, he still gets some injuries from the attackers, and he doesn't look too good either, if not worse than Universe.
Thankfully though, Universe's body guards and the town guards rush in to aid him and Jin.


----------



## Universe (May 3, 2021)

“No let me go OW OW too bad magic doesn’t exist” I yelped in pain coughing up golden blood from the axes “Oh ow my tail and wings” I was now barely conscious


----------



## PC Master Race (May 3, 2021)

Entering the fray, the town guards and Universe's bodyguards, sword and shield in hands, armor battered and body exhausted, but still standing.
With the reinforcement by side, Jin plants his feet, grits his teeth, grips his shield, and shrugs off the pain, going on the offensive. It will be taxing to his body, but better than being toyed with by the raiders like a prey.
His shield meets the face of a warg and a raider is knocked down almost like nothing.
One of the town guards rams the shield right at the tail bone of the warg on Universe's tail, making it yelp in pain and drop off.
Without saying a word, they all coordinate with one another to focus on the warg mounts, in order to disrupt the raiders' attacks.


----------



## Universe (May 3, 2021)

I lost consciousness “uhhhhhhh” I groaned right before I blacked out the last thing I remembered was the blue sky and thinking it was so pretty “wake me up when breakfast is ready mommy”


----------



## PC Master Race (May 4, 2021)

During Universe's black-out, Jin and the guards manage to fight off the raiders and arrest them all, so that none can escape, preventing risks of reports to whoever commands them.
The wargs are also captured and locked up too.
Universe is taken to a health clinic where a nurse tends to his injuries. She appears to be a lynx, with fairly fluffy ears and tail.


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2021)

I groaned slowly waking up “uhhhh what happened where am I?” I didn’t remember how I had gotten here. “Dad? Where are you?”


----------



## PC Master Race (May 4, 2021)

The nurse sets a tray of medicine on a small table next to Universe's bed.

Nurse : It's alright, your highness. Your father is out there discussing with the guards on who to keep watch on here, and who to stand guard at your family's personal mine.

She takes a seat on a chair next to him.

Nurse : As for now, you're in the health clinic of the town. I beg your pardon, your highness, but... you were found passed out during the fight earlier, so your father took you here, for me to tend your injuries.

She slowly gazes over his wings and tail.

Nurse : Are you feeling better now, your highness ? I am terribly sorry for any discomfort you may have because of the... rough treatment, but the attack earlier got the majority of medicine and supplies damaged.


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The nurse sets a tray of medicine on a small table next to Universe's bed.
> 
> Nurse : It's alright, your highness. Your father is out there discussing with the guards on who to keep watch on here, and who to stand guard at your family's personal mine.
> 
> ...


“It’s ok my head hurts really bad” I groaned my body stiff “oh my body hurts what happened to me?” I tried to sit up


----------



## PC Master Race (May 4, 2021)

Nurse : You were injured on your neck, wings and tail, but nothing too serious, your highness. Not enough for any kind of severe blood loss, to be exact.

She sees Universe trying to sit up, and helps him. Then she looks out the window, a blank expression on her face as she's lost in her own thoughts.

Nurse : What do we do now, your highness ?... I don't know what to do. I'm... at a loss here.


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2021)

“I-I don’t know I’m not King Draco I wish I were but I’m not wait”I thought for a second “I’ve always been smart for my age”


----------



## PC Master Race (May 4, 2021)

The lynx waits for the dragon's response, but already feels let down from the first half.
When she gets to hear him finish, she... doesn't look to have much hope, still.

Nurse : ... Your highness ? I beg your pardon, but...

She looks back at Universe.

Nurse : ... When you, your father and the guards came here... I heard him telling you to fight off the attackers. Your response was... "I don't know what I can do".

She looks confused. Lost. Wanting to find an answer at all from the dragon prince, the heir of the throne.

Nurse : May I ask, what plan do you have in mind ?


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2021)

“I didn’t have combat training” I sighed thinking about a way I could help “I’m gonna need a lot of metal and some fireworks” I said not making any sense


----------



## PC Master Race (May 4, 2021)

(Guest characters that will appear in the RP, permission granted)

Veles (c) @Underlord Veles 






Strannik (c) @Open_Mind


----------



## Universe (May 5, 2021)

(Ok)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 5, 2021)

Indeed, Universe's response leaves the nurse at a loss, with no idea what he means. She tilts her head and raises her eyebrows, not sure what to make of it.
But before she gets to ask, someone enters the clinic.

Jin : Alright, we should be all sorted out now.

It's the boar-scorpion. Looking pretty roughed up because of the scars from the fight earlier on his body, worse than the dragon for sure, but at the same time doesn't seem too exhausted, much.
He looks over Universe.

Jin : How are you feeling now son ? Any better ?


----------



## Universe (May 5, 2021)

“A bit better my body’s stiff other then that never better” I exclaimed proudly “where’s the titanium?”


----------



## PC Master Race (May 5, 2021)

Now it's Jin that gets confused as well. Both he and the nurse are caught off-guard at Universe's odd questions.

Jin : Tita... ? What ?

The nurse doesn't seem to take it very well either. She acts rather impatient.

Nurse : First, it's "firework". Now "titanium". Your highness, may I ask... what are you talking about ? I would very much appreciate some explanation now, please.

Jin : Yeah I'm with her, kid. What's up with you today ?


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2021)

“I’m trying to invent something that will help us win” I  said frustrated “it will require fireworks and titanium to make it work” I was annoyed by people not understanding me “this is what I get for being a genius around here” I muttered under my breath


----------



## PC Master Race (May 6, 2021)

Jin : And what is this you gonna invent, kid ?

The boar-scorpion crosses his arms while tilting his head, still skeptical about it, but mostly because he still has no idea where this is going.


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2021)

“I’ll name it the cannon” I said proudly “it will use the chemicals in fireworks to launch iron balls at fetal speeds” I smiled happily proud of myself for thinking it up


----------



## PC Master Race (May 6, 2021)

Jin : ... Uh huh ? And how does this "firework"... work ?

He scratches his head, more and more confused at the dragon's response. He doesn't seem very eager about knowing more about it, partially due to having other things to deal with right now.


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2021)

“I use the powder inside the firework” I said flatly “It uses something called black powder and fuse I’ll need both I’ll use my firebreath to light the fuse”


----------



## PC Master Race (May 6, 2021)

The nurse looks back at Jin with a shrug and an embarrassed, awkward smile, showing that she's completely at a loss of it. She excuses herself out by taking the medicine tray out of the room without saying anything else.

Jin : Not sure how this is gonna go, but that sounds... promising, I suppose.

He walks over and gently nudges the dragon's shoulders.

Jin : We got the village and the mine to help us with the food, supplies and shelter if needed. Now back to us, son. Let's get back to the hideout, then you can tell us about this "cannon" all you can.


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2021)

“Ok dad” I was hoping that my plan would work “I just hope it works”


----------



## PC Master Race (May 7, 2021)

Later, back at the hideout...
Some of Universe's guards have to stay behind to watch the mine, only a few left going with Jin and Universe back.
The boar-scorpion stretches himself a bit, then rubs his neck while looking at the dragon.

Jin : So, what's all this about, kid ? Fireworks, then cannon, then... whatever this powder is. I need you to go one by one, and slow, so I can catch up. First, what is "fireworks" ?


----------



## Universe (May 7, 2021)

“You’ve never seen a fireworks show they’re amazing their like explosions in the sky” I said remembering the fireworks shows I’ve seen “king Draco would have the most amazing fireworks displays”


----------

